# IVF Wales cyclers part 11



## Shellebell

happy 

*Updated List

*Emily..........................EC 23rd Nov
Julespenfold................EC 23rd Nov
BevD.........................Appointment 23rd Nov - FET Jan
Sue33........................TX Dec/Jan
LizG...........................FU 30th Nov
Kitty..........................FU 7th Dec
RachelC27..................FET 13th Dec
Binkyboo...................Appointment 23rd Dec - TX Feb
Josiejo........................Scan 23rd Dec - EC 17th Jan
Jo1985.......................Appointment 4th Jan 2011
Sundancer...................TX 4th Jan 2011
PixTrix........................TX Jan - EC 25th Jan 
Queenie..................... TX Jan 2011
Mrs Thomas.................Tx Jan 2011
Dasiymay.................... Waiting
JK1............................TX March/April










Diddy................PUPO 10th Nov
Venus...............PUPO OTD - 24th Nov
Kate1927..............PUPO 18th Nov


----------



## julespenfold

Thanks Shellebell just book marking x


----------



## sammy75

book marking


----------



## VenusInFurs

OMG I'm shaking:


----------



## Jule

Omg emma that's fantastic news congratulations woo hoo


----------



## SarahJaneH

Wow, what a great way to start a new thread - big congrats Emma!


----------



## Sam76

Congrats Emma - great news! Is Cerys shaking too?   I wonder if Sadie's BFP vibes helped   
xxx


----------



## julespenfold

Congrats Emma   fab news


----------



## Sam76

Hiya JulesP   meant to say, fab news that EC all booked for Tuesday - how exciting!! xx


----------



## VenusInFurs

Thanks girls!!  Yep Cerys was shaking too!!  She hugged me til I couldn't breathe!  I rang my mother at 7am and said Happy Birthday Grandma - she said it's the best birthday present ever!!  

There was 10 in the bed this morning between me, Cerys, the dogs, the puppies in Sadie's belly and the baby in mine!!  I had 3 follies so god help us more than 1 fertilised!!  It must've been that 97% supersperm!!!

Does anyone know if IVF Wales do a 7wk scan like other clinics?  If so, I'd be due to have one just before Christmas.

Good luck for Tues Julespenfold!  Sending you a share of sticky vibes       

And good luck to everyone else - I hope I have some of you to join me on the bumps thread


----------



## Queenie1

julesp glad scan went well and good luck for ec on tuesday x

emma congratulations on your bfp. what fab news.


----------



## SarahJaneH

JulesP sorry I missed your post on the old thread - great news on your scan, best of luck for EC on Tues xxx


----------



## jk1

OMG Emma.....fab news....well done you...i definately think it was Sadies pg vibes!!! lol


----------



## VenusInFurs

Yep, everyone said we'd end up pg together!!  It's a bit mad!  When I first joined FF last year someone said that breeding puppies is meant to bring good luck with fertility!  Hmmm dunno if it's true but it's defo worked!  I know I shouldn't be getting so excited just in case but it's so hard not to.  I hope this starts a run of BFPs for everyone else on here!


----------



## kara76

well done emma, you must be chuffed. yes ivf wales will do a 7 week scan

hiya everyone


----------



## jo1985

omg emma congrats hun did you tested early.? So happy for you and cerys ah hope its more than one baby. What a way to start thread x                julesp hi weight loss ok stayed same this wk but had been out for a bday wk end lol weigh monday now . Well done on scan


----------



## claire1

Emma congratulations


----------



## sammy75

well done to the both of you and have a happy, healthy 8 mths ahead    lokks lioke third time lucky def worked for you.

good luck to those having ec soon and hope everyone else doing ok, good luck to the 2ww hope you'll be joining emma over on the bumps thread.


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Wow, congrats Emma, you must be thrilled.

Good luck for EC Tuesday Jules and Emily


----------



## josiejo

Huge congratulations Emma, going to be a very busy and exciting 2011 for you and Cerys.


----------



## BevFD

Wonderful news, big congratulations to you both xxx


----------



## PixTrix

congratulations Emma, you must be over the moon it will be a very hormonal house with you and Sadie!!

Glad scan went well Jules  good luck for EC

Good luck Emily


----------



## VenusInFurs

Aw thanks girls.  It's a very strange feeling!  I know this is probably nothing to do with the BFP but I spent most of my time last week craving pickled onions and pickled shallots - and I've never liked them EVER!  I bought a jar and ate half of it in one go then went online searching for nice posh pickled shallots.  I wonder if it's just the hormones or an early craving!! 

Jo:  Yep tested early!  Been testing since Thurs - got BFNs on the digital HPTs then today I squinted at it coz it looked different and I could see the numbers 1-2!!  I couldn't believe it.  I'm not saying anything on ** yet so if you message me do a private one on there.  When's your 2nd IVF likely to go ahead?  Be great if you can join me!!


----------



## jo1985

hi emma i got appt 4th but gota phone to see what appt it for as je didn say just see you in 3 months lol so happy for you x


----------



## VenusInFurs

It must be to discuss your next cycle is it?  Or a follow up?  Well, fingers crossed they'll sort out a date for you soon.  It must be so hard not knowing when you get another go.


----------



## marieclare

Ahhh Emma brilliant news well done! conrgats to you and cerys   

Good luck all girls cycling xxxx


----------



## LittleMissM

Emma - Congrats on your BFP, but 13 in a bed thats a bit much   
Hope all goes well with you and sadie!

AFM - Still waiting on af   for the last 8 months I have been 30 days and trust this month to the one that goes haywire!!!!!
I spoke to Jodie at IVF Wales and she is so lovely. She wants me to call every day just to give her an update but they have removed me from the list for EC WC 30/11 and I am provisionally on the 6/12 list depending on stupid af!!!  
Does anyone know if they will help me start af if she takes much longer


----------



## emily76

Hi everyone, 

some of you have met me already. Im on the top of your treatment list - Emily, please can I join you here even though i'm having treatment at CRMW. Currently i am stimming and due ec on tuesday. this is my first cycle, and i could do with as much advice and support as possible as i am very apprehensive about it.


----------



## skyblu

Congrats Emma you and Cerys must be so happy. Best of luck for the next 8 months 

Sue - when my af was late on my last 2 ivf attempts i was given Norethisterone 5mg tablets.
I would take them for 10 days and then 2-4 days later af comes. I also had had my best follicle count at these times!!!!
Best of luck.

Skyblu.xx


----------



## jo1985

hi emily hope all is ok girls r great on ere good luck for ec x


----------



## Sam76

Just wanted to say   hi to Emily. Lovely to see you posting and good luck for EC Tuesday xx


----------



## Queenie1

morning all

hi emily lovely to see you posted. good luck for ec. 

hi everyone how are we all today. had my fsh lh levels back from gp on friday. 

FSH 6.6
LH  2.5

are these ok. gp just said they are normal. but would like to know if they are good levels within normal or not.


----------



## jk1

Hi Emily...glad to see your post and i wish you all the luck in the world for your first cycle!!

I'm now with CRMW too, have you seen the CRMW thread too...i post on this one and the CRMW one!! 

Jo xxx


----------



## kara76

hiya jo

queenie those levels are pretty damn good girl. what is your amh?


----------



## kate1927

Hi all just wanted to say good luck to jules & emily on tuesday for your EC hope all  goes well  and a massive congratulations on your BFP ladies i am so pleased for you all xxx


----------



## LittleMissM

Skyblu - Thats interesting I think I will discuss the possibility with Jodie tomorrow as we seem to be on daily talking terms 
Still no sign yet 

Sue


----------



## Queenie1

sue hope af arrives soon for you. 

thanks kara, my amh isn't back yet, gonna phone end of next week to see if its back and if they will give me results over the phone. if not dh has an app at clinic beg of dec so will get him to ask,


----------



## Kitty71

Fabulous news Emma, congratulations!!!

Welcome Emily   

Hope you are all well, enjoy the Results shows tonight,

Kitty xxx


----------



## binkyboo

Hi all, Congratlations Emma thats fab news! I am so rubbish at doing personals but hope everyone is fine, and good luck to everyone for this week.
I had a follow up from my Lap last monday, was hoping to see Mr G, but saw a lady who was very nice, as it was my 2ns appt since op they didnt really say too much, just that the cleared most of endo, but didnt do nodule on bowel as would have had to have a bag which I said I didnt want.
She asked my about IVF and I told her we have appt 23 Dec, She was pleased with that, she did say the only problem she could think of would be that they may have difficulty getting eggs as bowel is stuck to vagina, but hopefully would be fine, has anyone else had this issue?? I still havent had any forms to fill in and the time waiting for appt is dragging now!I have plenty of Christmas Parties to keep my going anyway!!!

Speak soon 
xx


----------



## kara76

queenie the amh usually takes around 6 weeks

sue hope jodie can help you out, its not usual for af to be late after a ivf cycle

blinky im glad your appointment went well and i dont blame you for not wanting a bag. my colon was stuck to my ovary and then managed to collect eggs, have a work at your appointment, chance are your ovary will drop down with the weight of follicles. if they can view your ovary clearly on a scan they will get to it. the biggest issue would be where they puncture the vagina to get to the ovary to aviod your bowel, they can something go through the uterus too. i would deffo mention where your bowel is stuck at your ivf appointment this was they can look at your op notes


----------



## trickynic

Sorry I haven't been able to keep up with this thread but wanted to say huge CONGRATULATIONS to Emma on your BFP!! Fab news!!


----------



## Diddy16

Congratulations Emma             

AFM-I think it's over for me. Since Thursday evening I've had 'spotting' every time I go to the loo but nothing in between. It's been all different shades and is only when I wipe, nothing on liner. I don't know what to think. One minute I'm feeling   and the next thinking it's all over. Have phoned in sick for this week as I'm a nurse and job is very stressful and physical and I don't want to have to answer awkward questions.
Going to ring the clinic in a min and see if I can test early. OTD is Fri which is 16dp2dt so surely I can test before?

Sorry for the 'me' post I'm just sooooo worried.
xxxx


----------



## LittleMissM

Diddy - Its not over yet, please dont give up. I know lots of women that have had spotting and still got a BFP.
If you get a proper flow then be worried, but otherwise please try not to worry as it wont help you sweetie   easier said than done I know  
I will keep my fingers crossed and lots of   and   and   sent your way!

Love
Sue


----------



## Diddy16

Thanks Sue but I have a horrible feeling. I have some discomfort now down low which feels like start of AF. Spoke to the clinic and she was lovely but couldn't really reassure me. I do understand that they can't and don't know what I was expecting from them really. She just said she's seen it all-ladies that have had no spotting and ladies that have had clots & really heavy bleeding and gone on to have BFP's! She said they have nothing against me testing early but I also still need to test on Fri-OTD as well.
Need to find something to do to keep my mind busy. My problem is that that would normally involve something physical/active which I can't do obviously!

 to everyone.xx


----------



## LittleMissM

Diddy - Can you try reading a good book? Or watching a nice programme?
AF pains can also be your womb stretching and getting your bean comfortable, lots of women here have felt af like pains too and gotten BFP's.
I understand your frustration I would be too in the same situation, but dont let an early test deter you, they are right in that respect, but I will pray that a BFP shows now


----------



## Kitty71

Morning girls,

Just wanted to send you a big    Diddy. I think it is good that you haven't got full flow and are just spotting when you wipe. When I bled at 7dp5dt I had a bit when I wiped one day then full flow the next morning so don't lose hope please   . Hang in there hun.

I'm a bit lost on the thread so need to catch up properly and see were you are all at again. I'm having a flexi day off today and busy spending money on he internet   . Bought some OPKs today as I thought we may as well keep trying naturally while we wait for the next TX. 2 weeks tomorrow until my FU now so not long.

Have a good day everyone,

Kitty xx


----------



## Diddy16

Thanks Kitty-I know I just need to wait til OTD and try and keep   but it's so hard. Going to go food shopping now and then might spend some money on me!  . Need to keep busy! Not really one for lounging about watching dvd's but missed Strictly on Sat as we were with DP's fam in Yorkshire so will def be catching up on that this afternoon!
Wow-2 weeks til F/U for you-that's good news.    back to you too!
xx


----------



## Kitty71

Diddy a bit of retail therapy sounds an excellent idea. Treat yourself to something nice then snuggle up and watch Strictly it was very good   

k xx


----------



## VenusInFurs

Thank you everyone!!  We're still getting used to the idea.  I just booked my scan for Dec 14th so I'm looking forward to that.  I've told all my family as we've had some hard things to get through in the past 2 years and I think we all needed something positive to look forward to.  They're all so happy so I hope nothing goes wrong now that I've built their hopes up. 

I'm not normally the superstitious type but we've had some strange coincidences this cycle.  I got my af for this cycle on my birthday, our OTD is our 5th anniversary but I tested early and got my BFP on my mother's birthday.  My due date falls on my best friend's birthday who passed away 10 years ago.  If it's twins the due date falls on the anniversary that my Gransha died and triplets falls on his birthday.  Like I said, I'm not usually superstitious but it's wierded me out a bit!!

Diddy:  I'm sorry you're feeling so rubbish at the moment.  My OTD was also this Friday but I always test early.  Had 2 neg results on Thurs and Fri so I know the trigger was out of my system then on Sat I had the BFP.  You have to ignore those sypmtoms because I have them too.  I've got af type pains - feel like I'm about to come on - I feel bloated, I'm constipated, and aching a bit on my tummy.  So it doesn't necessarily mean you'll have a BFN.  Oh I really really hope you have a BFP!!  As Kara said to me, testing early is a personal thing and if you feel like you want to you should be able to get a result today (day 12).  Fingers crossed for you


----------



## kara76

jules how was ec?

sue and kitty hiya girls

diddy fair play to you girl for not caving in and testing, really hope the spotting stops


----------



## Queenie1

i think jules ec is tomorrow.

diddy hope spotting stops sending you


----------



## kara76

just slap me, my brain is on strike


----------



## Queenie1

will let you off as i bet tyler has worn you out. lol

julesp good luck for ec tomorrow. hope it goes well for you and you get some good eggs. x


----------



## Diddy16

Jules-good luck for Ec tomo hun!    

Emily-a late welcome to the thread- sorry my head's up my own   at the mo! Good luck with EC tomo too. You'll be fine and soon be PUPO-the crazy 2ww!

Kitty-DP texted to say he still had my Visa card from the weekend when I gave it to him to look after! Just ended up getting some socks from Tesco   Hardly exciting!

DP and I have decided to test on Wed as it will be 14dp2dt. Bit worried about what I'll do for the day as DP will have to go to work. Need to plan something. Problem is our families don't know and only a few friends who will be in work.  I'm sure I'll find something to do so I'm not on my own.
xx


----------



## emily76

Hi everyone, 
thanks to everyone for welcoming me and for all your good luck wishes for my eg tomorrow. 
Will let you all know how it goes!!


----------



## Queenie1

sorry i missed you out on my last post. good luck for tomorrow. enjoy the sedation. hope you get some good eggs. .


----------



## kara76

emily good luck

hope it goes well for you and jules


----------



## PixTrix

Hi girlies I need to catch up properly but for now lots of luck for some lovely eggies tomorrow Jules and Emily.

Big hug for you Diddy, I hope OTD brings some good news.

Well today I went for my planning appointment to change my last planning!! They were very shocked to see me and said we didn't think you'd turn up because you're all planned! Couldn't believe it I phoned and explained the whole situation to them about wanting to change to protocol but obviously no record of it. Thank goodness there was someone there to see me and after being refused to change the protocol on the phone I was told at the end of the appointment that I could have done that over the phone!!! Ark at me wittering on!! Anyway the outcome is I'm doing the short protocol instead of the antagonist and all the dates can stay the same. Start pill with next af, stop it on 6th Jan, baseline 10th Jan and EC w/c 24th Jan.  They still think that it was the low dose of stimms that affected my antagonist cycle and wanted me to try on the higher dose but I was way too uncomfortable with that and glad to be trying a different protocol. They didn't want me on a long down reg so short it is.

In the meantime I am on a very very longshot in the dark 2WW au natural in the hope that my lap has made all the difference!!! There's certain changes with DP's meds and other changes that should have made all the difference to DP's swimmers so who knows. Just amazed that he was even able to perform bless him (prob the change in tabs) and better still after a pos OPK and with a full moon lol Very slim chance of a BFP I know but it gives me something to focus on while waiting for tx!


----------



## kara76

hey pix great news about the change of protocol, typical of them to say that once you have travelled all the way there lol. look at you loving it up, good on ya i say. maybe the meds are gona be red hot loving for you


----------



## Kitty71

Evening girls,

Good luck tomorrow Jules & Emily     

Diddy so much for the retail therapy    enjoy your socks!!

I've been thinking about questions for my FU today. The cycle was so good apart from the end result so I'm hoping they will give me a pile of extra drugs next time to help with the early bleeding and implantation    Kara I read an old thread of yours and got loads of ideas from you and the replies from the girls so thanks for posting that   . Hopefully JE will prescribe some meds empirically which would allow me to keep some finacnces for future TXs if we needed them.

Pix well done for chaging your protocol but hey you may not need it    fingers crossed   .

Have a good evening all,

Kitty xx


----------



## kara76

kitty so glad you found the old thread, you could always ask your gp to fund your drugs, some will, some wont


----------



## Queenie1

pix that is great news so glad you was able to change your protocol. good luck with the bms you never know. and it does help feels like you are doing something and not wasting time.


----------



## PixTrix

Thanks Kara. lol regular red hot loving would be quite novel doesn't happen often! hmm maybe I should hide all his tablets and see how alive he gets!!!

Thanks Kitty. Thats a great thread you'll find all the Q's you need. Good luck for FU, they'll have a plan in place for you.

Thanks Queenie. It does help to feel like doing something. Just a shame starting pill soon!


----------



## Queenie1

oh yes forgot about you taking the pill. lol well you can still enjoy the practise. do you take anything during the 2ww .


----------



## Kitty71

Kara it is a fab thread. Printing it off was the first thing I did when I stated back at work last week   .

I finally feel like I'm moving forward again after the last 2 weeks stagnant meltdown. DP just gave me the "she's off again look" but it feels good just to feel hopeful again. 

Kitty xxxx


----------



## PixTrix

Queenie I have stopped taking the apimist using that for the egg quality will start again in couple of weeks staying on the co-enzyme because it can improve blood flow and staying on fish oils and pregnacare. Got spare cyclogest so going to use them too! I know it not likely to work but at least I won't worry about not having given it a go after Mr. G said that I was DIY ready lol


----------



## marieclare

good luck girls with the ecs today enjoy the drugs  

kitty good luck with follow up, hope you get the extras you want   

Pix brilliant news about the bms will keep everything crossed for you, you never know. also great result on the protocol eventually after all that messing around. everything sounds fab, cant wait for january. xx


----------



## jo1985

good luck emily and jules on ec ejoy the sedation i loved it lol
hope everyoe else is ok and  big hello sorry no ersonals im lost a little x


----------



## LittleMissM

Ladies,

I have some news...... today is my birthday, which is good news but not what I mean, and dh and I were discussing the fact that af is 9 days late and he said 'Are you sure your not pg?'
So all I had was an OPK, I did it and it was + went out then and got a HPT and it was a strong + too showed in about 1 1/2 minutes!!!

So for the first time in 6 years I can say I have a BFP!!! Yay


----------



## jo1985

ah many congrats sue so happy a natural pregnancy x


----------



## VenusInFurs

OMG Sue - that's so lovely!!  And you didn't even expect it!!  CONGRATULATIONS to you and DH and Happy Birthday!!  What a present!!!


----------



## LittleMissM

Thank you ladies it is amazing and I am still in shock.
I have all the drugs in the fridge and I have just been praying for af to arrive so we can start tx again, I never in my wildest dreams thought we would have a natural pg! Maybe the last tx kickstarted things inside? 
I just pray it sticks. I didnt get past 6 weeks last time and by my dates am 3 1/2 weeks at the moment, so these next 2 1/2 weeks will be tense.
I have tried to call the clinic but no call back yet.


----------



## julespenfold

Congratulations Sue on your    thats fab news 

Pix sounds like you had a good appointment I've amended your dates happy   

Emma sounds like fate good luck with everything.

Bev - How did your appointment go today all go for Jan?

AFM - EC went really well we got 13 which is a fab no and a coupl mre than last time. Hopefully they are all getting Jiggy in the lab and fingers crosssed for call in am.


----------



## julespenfold

Heres an updated list I have added those with recent BFP's

Emily..........................ET
Julespenfold................ET
BevD.........................Appointment 23rd Nov - FET Jan
Sue33........................TX Dec/Jan
LizG...........................FU 30th Nov
Kitty..........................FU 7th Dec
RachelC27..................FET 13th Dec
Binkyboo...................Appointment 23rd Dec - TX Feb
Josiejo........................Scan 23rd Dec - EC 17th Jan
Jo1985.......................Appointment 4th Jan 2011
Sundancer...................TX 4th Jan 2011
PixTrix........................Baseline 10th Jan - EC 24th Jan 
Queenie..................... TX Jan 2011
Mrs Thomas.................Tx Jan 2011
Dasiymay.................... Waiting
JK1............................TX March/April










Diddy................PUPO 10th Nov
Kate1927..............PUPO 18th Nov

   

Venus - BFP 1st Scan 14th Dec 
Sue - BFP 23rd Nov


----------



## jk1

OMG Sue....i can't believe you've been waiting for your AF to start and worrying about when you can start your meds when all the time you were pg!!  Its brilliant (and a little bit mad!!)!!

Congratulations!!!

Gives us all hope!!

Jo xxxxx


----------



## jk1

Julespenfold....well done on your EC...fingers crossed for the call tomorrow hun xxxx


----------



## VenusInFurs

Sue:  Are you 3wks 5days going by your LMP?  Just wondering as you said af was 9days late so I thought you'd be further along than that.  My period was due today so I'm 4wks today.  I wish you all the luck in the world that it sticks and gives you a lovely healthy babba next August!!


----------



## LittleMissM

Thanks ladies - It really is a shock and shows that miracles do happen!

Cerys - I did the ticker and it said I was 5wk 5 days, counting back that made me pg from day 1 of last period, so I changed it to reflect probable ovulation day which is 3wk 5 days, but on the pg boards the ladies said that the Dr's calculate from date of last af, so I changed it again. Its so confusing, isnt it?


----------



## VenusInFurs

Sue:  Yep it is confusing!  I was a bit stumped too - I couldn't make out why or how they add the 2 weeks!!  But I suppose it's because conception is so variable that going by the LMP (last monthly period) gives everyone the 40wk pregnancy.  So you're nearly 6 weeks then?  Wow!!  You'll have a scan at IVF Wales next week won't you?  They do a 7wk scan! 

Oops, and I'm Emma - Cerys is the slightly better half


----------



## jo1985

julesp 13 eggs is really good well done , 

sue i so happy for u just told dp and he was ike theres gives u hope for a natural pg ishing u all th best and  u emma lots off bfp hugs to  all xxxxxxxxxxxxx jo xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## LittleMissM

Emma - Ah bless I wouldnt have been so nice about my other half    Sorry about that   pg brain already   
It is confusing, especially as I know roughly when I would have ovulated!
Well now I am 5 weeks + that makes me feel better as I dodnt get past 6 last time   not hoping for a repeat!  
As my pg didnt result from tx will they scan me at IVF Wales?
I rang Monday and today to speak to Jodie but no one has called me back yet! Will try again tomorrow.

Jo - Thanks hun. It does give hope, cos I never in my wildest dreams thought I would get a natural pg.
I think a lot has helped, me losing weight (3 1/2 stone), dh keeping to a healthy diet (he is diabetic and this has really helped swimmers), giving up booze, and I am sure that the last tx kickstarted ovulation.

Sue


----------



## kara76

wow sue thats wonderful news, well done you yay yay i love to hear of a natural miracle, very often tx does kick start things yayyay

emma they tend to work on 28 cycles. you are considered 4weeks pregnant 2 weeks from ovulation

jule lucky 13 well done thats great news, 13 is a lucky number for me

hiya everyone else


----------



## PixTrix

Thanks Jules and well done on EC a lovely crop good luck for your call in the morning.

I hope all went well for you Emily.

Thanks Marie. How are you? Looking forward to joining you in the BFP club in the new year!

Wowsers Sue, what wonderful news congratulations


----------



## LittleMissM

Kara - Are my dates correct then? I technically think I am 3wk 5 days but ticker says 5 wk 5 days.
My last MP was 15/10/10.

Sue


----------



## kara76

sue you think you ovulated 3 weeks and 5 days ago? if yeah then your 5 weeks and 5 days yay yay


----------



## Diddy16

Sue-what amazing news! Congratulations hun!   . Hope it all continues to go well for you.

DP is doing everything as I don't feel like doing it. I know I should snap out of it and I KNOW I WILL! Just hard to believe that it's over after beating all the odds to get as far as the 2ww. I really thought it was meant to be but AF def here now.

Jules-what a fantastic number of eggs!   for lots of luuurve action in the lab tonight!


----------



## LittleMissM

Kara - Yes, my af was 15/10, I have a 30 day cycle  so yeah o would have been about 3 wk 5 days ago.
Thanks for that, I am so clueless, glad your here  

Diddy - So sorry hun    let dh spoil you for a bit


----------



## sammy75

big congratulations sue how wonderful,   .
well done to emily and jules on ec today    you get some fab embies,

it really looks like we are gonna have a busy 2011 with all these new arrivals on the way hooray.


----------



## VenusInFurs

Kara:  I'm normally on a 28 day cycle and af was Tues 26th Oct but they basted me on Wed 10th Nov (day 15 of af).  So am I still 4wks today?

JULES:  Good luck for the call!!!  I hope you get some lovely fertilised embies!!!   

Diddy:  I'm so sorry


----------



## Queenie1

omg sue that is fantastic news. congratulations i bet you can't believe it. gives me hope to continue trying now.
wow julesp 13 eggs is a great number. good luck for the call.
emily hope ec went well for you.

diddy so sorry


----------



## sammy75

diddy only just realised your post     .

hi to everyone else today, hope you are all ok.


----------



## julespenfold

Diddy


----------



## PixTrix

so sorry Diddy I hope you are able to find a way forward.

Hi Emma have you tried the due date calculator on the home page it is great and gives some brill details


----------



## Jule

Firstly diddy I am so sorry about your result.I was going to text to see how you are I'm so sorry xxxxx

Sue omg how amazing a natural pregnancy woo hoo well done congratulations.

Jules brill news great number of eggs.

Emily had 16 eggs she not good at posting so I've posted for her.

Jules and em good luck hope its good news tomorrow.

Hi everyone else hope you are all well.


----------



## kara76

diddy i am so sorry, big hugs


----------



## LittleMissM

Emma - I am hopeless at the dates but the due date thing worked it out spot on for me and Kara confirmed these as spot on too, maybe you should try it if you havent already hun xxx


----------



## jo1985

jule pass on well done to emily 16 is brill puts ny 2 eggs to shame fingers crosse for call to emily and julesp .


----------



## VenusInFurs

Sue and Pix:  Thanks for the help guys but I'm not confused about the due dates - I was justing advising Sue that she's further along as she hadn't worked out the date from LMP.  I used the Due Date Calc to work out my dates.  The only thing I'm questioning is that they base it on a 28 day cycle but my basting was on day 15 and not day 14 as all the due date calculators seem to assume.  Not to worry tho - they usually change the dates at the scan by a day or 2 so I'm told!!


----------



## PixTrix

Ah right I'm with you Emma. Did you use the calculator on here then because you can just put day of ovulation in instead of LMP so that will over ride your cycle length then. The day of ovulation will be the day you had IUI because the trigger shot was timed for ovulation on that day. You can ignore your normal cycle length when it comes to IVF/IUI because the length will be different due them controling cycle with down reg and timing ovulation with trigger.

Yeah very true dates will change with scans!!

Well done Emily good luck for call


----------



## VenusInFurs

Yeah, that's the one I thought would be more accurate.  Ahh, so that's why it was altered by a day when I used the LMP one.  All the other sited told me I was due 2nd Aug but that one says 3rd and I think that's the most accurate for now.  Thanks Pix!!  With a bit of luck we'll be having this conversation with you dates before long!  

Good luck laydees waiting for phones calls from the clinic!!  I hope you have some lovely embies!!


----------



## PixTrix

aw so hope so Emma. Good luck for your first scan. Your going to have a very special christmas and just wait til next christmas!


----------



## BevFD

Diddy - so sorry, hope you are feeling ok?

Sue - Congratulations! Absolutely brilliant news x

Jules  - fingers crossed for good news this morning!

AFM - had my follow up appointment with Mrs Evans yesterday, they don't know what went wrong altogether but apparently my post surgery/cancer anatomy made EC really difficult and will also have implictions for ET. They don't know why 10 of the 11 eggs didn't fertilise and won't until they try ICSI. So the plan is to go back in Jan for a long shot with my one little frostie but the focus seemed to be on getting back on the waiting list for a second go with ICSI. We are on the waiting list but I am feeling really run down and worn out and the thought of another cycle isn't filling me with joy at the moment. Who knew it was going to be so hard (apart from you lot of course!)

Hope everyone else is well?

Love and strength,

Bev xxx


----------



## Kitty71

Wow congratulations Sue what fabulous news.

Well done on the eggs Jules and Emily!!

Diddy so sorry hun    you and DH look after each other.

Bev will you be doing a natural cycle or medicated for your FET? Sorry to hear you are run down   I haven't done one but the girls all say FET is much easier on the body, so after a few weeks rest over christams you'll be fighting fit ready in Jan.

Kitty xx


----------



## LittleMissM

Bev - So sorry you didnt get the answers you needed it is so hard. But miracles happen, please dont give up hope  .

AFM - I called my GP surgery and they told me to pop in at 12.30 today as the midwife is there and we can get the ball rolling. Hope this means I get a scan ASAP.

Good luck to everyone xx


----------



## Diddy16

Thanks girls-you've all helped me so much through this tx rollercoaster. I guess the only thing I can think now is that I can get my physio and rehab of my knee back on track. Not done anything for 3 weeks so it will be hard but need to concentrate on recovery of that and sorting my hip problems out. Physio booked for tomo and I know he'll tell me off for not doing anything so I guess I'll have to explain why. Then have my physio lower limb class so that should perk me up a bit.
Thinking of going for a massage too.
Have a good day everyone!
  
xx


----------



## julespenfold

Bev - everything crossed for your little frostie in Jan hoepfully you wont need the second go. Don't worry about the FET its a lot easier than the fresh cycle although you still have the waiting around bit.

Diddy - enjoy your massage 

Sue - hope the midwife went well and you have your scan date 

AFM - had call from clinic this morning we have 8 that fertilised!! Aiming for transfer on Friday morning if they can decide which ones to put back if not going to go to blast so transfer will be on Sunday. So more waiting for a phone call on Friday to see whats best. Feel more positive that last time as it wasn't even an option to go to Blast roll on Friday


----------



## jo1985

jules p wow 8 fertilised well done and gd luck for transfer.

sue glad u had appt and got the ball rolling hopefully wont be long tll scan x


----------



## kate1927

Fab new jules x

Diddy my thoughts are with you X

Congratulations sue x 

Hope you are all well this 2ww is driving me crazy OTD 4TH DEC really nervous about going back to work on the 30th to love to you all


----------



## VenusInFurs

JulesP:  OMG that's marvellous news!!!  Wow 8 likkle embies!!!  Wishing you loads of luck for ET     

Kate:  Aww the 2ww is horrible!!  I'm usually very level headed for the first week and then go ever so slightly insane on the second week...it seems to change overnight!!  I hope you get your BFP   

Diddy:  I think a massage would do you good.  I hope you can get your knee etc sorted - sounds painful.  And I hope that you're feeling ok about everything.  It will happen one day   

Sue:  Ooh I hope you get a 7wk scan.  I didn't think of the possibility of not getting one as it was a natural BFP.  Let us know and good luck for midwife appt!

Bev:  I'm sorry you're feeling so run down at the moment.  Tx really does take it's toll, even when we think we're coping.  I hope you can have a nice relaxing Christmas and then go back in Jan feeling refreshed.  I hope that likkle frostie is the one - and remember it only takes one!   

Pix:  Yep I'm so excited for Crimbo!  I won't see my mother til then as she lives away so it'll be a lovely time as long as the likkle sticky bean stays put!!  We've been on the phone non stop since my BFP - she's dying to buy baby things but I told her she can't yet.  And the best thing is....her partner will be in the Falklands for 3 months around my due date so she can come home and spend time with the baby!!  She'll be needed if it's twins or triplets!!  Oh gawd....I'll be happy with however many are in there but I am a little worried that all 3 follicles contained eggs and got fertilised!!  How on Earth would I cope!!??  Please tell me that's only a slim chance!

Hello to everyone else.  I can't believe December is fast approaching!  Hope you're all getting into the Christmas spirit and getting your crimbo shopping done.  I hope those of you on a break from tx will have a lovely Christmas and a rare chance to take your mind off tx.  For those of you going through tx atm I wish you all the luck in the world for BFPs!!

Emma


----------



## LittleMissM

hey ladies - wow some wonderful news about EC and fertilisation rates.
I have left yet another message on the answer machine asking for a call back as they dont know I dont need tx, but no one is calling back.
Any suggestions?

Emma - When will your scan be?

Well I saw the midwife and she is lovely. I explained all about tx's, and m/c and that I am taking the Gestone and it was just absolutley fab. She kept my PMA up and said that at this point there is no reason to say my pg will end.
She has booked me in for an early pg scan on 30th November which is dh's birthday! I rang him in work and said 'Daddy how would you like to see your baby on your birthday!' It was lovely to do that.

She confirmed I am 5w 5 days and OTD is 22/7/11.

I chose a midwifery led clinic to have the baby and am booked in on 6/12 to go and have a look around the clinic.
She also eased my mind a little by confirming the af type pains are normal and could continue for a few weeks more. I would gladly replace these with m/s anyday  

I am still obsessively knicker checking and have at least 3 more HPT's to hand should I need to test again, which knowing me I will and I will probably buy more    But if it eases my mind who cares, anyway they are only Asda/Tesco cheapie ones!
I may get a clearblue digital though nextweek and see what dates it gives me just out of interest.

It has started to sink in that I am actually pg, my dream has come true and I will be a mummy very soon    I am so happy and grateful to have my beanie with me.


----------



## SarahJaneH

Hi ladies

Great news on your embies Jules, fingers crossed for the next step xx

Sue, congrats on your BFP, brilliant!

Diddy, so sorry to read your news   , massage sounds like a good treat

Kitty, hope you are doing ok

Bev, sorry you are feeling run down, take some time, spoil yourself, you will know when you are ready    

Hope your call brought good news Emily x

Pix, glad you got new protocol sorted that you are happier with

Queenie, hope you are well 

Kate, good luck with the 2ww madness

Good luck to all having tx and waiting


----------



## Jule

Sue bet its mad to think I got natural bfp.your midwife was keen to see u that's really good.

Jules p woo hoo gr8 news 8 ferilised that's fantastic.omg you will be pupo very soon.

Emily also had call and 9 of hers fertilised.I don't know where she is I showed her how to work site but perhaps she still having problems


----------



## Queenie1

just a quick message as its the apprentice tonight which dh and i love. 

jules and emily congrats on your number of embies. good luck both for et. 

sue sounds like you have a really lovely mw. enjoy your pregnancy

diddy and bev thinking of you both and sending   

hi pix hope you are well. 

hi to eveyone x


----------



## kara76

jules and emily well done girls

sue try to steer clear of the digital indictators, evil things lol


----------



## skyblu

Sue - congrats on your bfp I am so happy for you 

Diddy - I am so sorry 

Ladies with embies good luck with et

Skyblu.xx


----------



## VenusInFurs

Sue:  I typed a reply to your post yesterday but for some reason it's disappeared!!  Maybe I closed the laptop too soon or something.  Anyway, it was lovely to read your post, especially the bit about having the scan on DHs birthday!!  That will be fab!!  It's reassuring to know that I'm not the only one constantly knicker checking!  I'm feeling much better today but yesterday I had af pain all day and really thought I was going to come on.  Funny how the mind works!  But it's all ok and pain has eased a lot today.  I do feel a little bit funny on my bladder though.  I'm weeing all the time and it feels like the start of a water infection so I'll drink lots of water today and see how it goes.  My scan is on 14th Dec which is good timing as it's after the puppies are due so I won't be worrying about Sadie going into labour on scan day.  I've booked my bro to puppy sit for me and Cerys to go to the scan   

Your midwife sounds lovely.  I hope mine is nice too as I've heard some of them are a bit abrupt!  I have my docs appt a week today so won't be referred to the midwife until then. 

As for the HPTs, I've been using CB digitals but wish I had some of the other type so I could see the line getting darker.  The digital ones I did on the weekend came up with 1-2 wks and yesterday it came up as 2-3 (remember that CB will go from conception date rather than LMP so you'll need to add the 2 weeks on).  For you, it'll only say 3+ as they don't go any higher - I'd say to save your money and stick with the lines!!  

Not long to wait for your scan - it's so exciting!!  Have you been on any bumps boards yet?  I have made lots of friends on here and like keeping up with things but I'm also aware that I should maybe move on as not everyone here is having such a good time of things.  I just dunno which bump board to go to coz there's so many throughout the forum!!

Hello to everyone else.  

Jules and Emily:  Good luck for your ETs!!  I hope we see some more BFPs on here soon!


----------



## LittleMissM

Emma - Bless you. A booklet the mw gave me said that you would wee more up to 12 weeks than the rest of pg because your uterus is stretching down onto your bladder, so whereas a full bladder before it is now half the size, hence the extra weeing. I was so glad as weeing like a trooper.
My af pain has subsuided today and have started to feel a bit sick really hope its the baby and not the Gestone   Due to previous tx and m/c I get an early scan thats why its so quick. Can you call your GP surgery and ask when the mw will be in? Then if she is in you can drop in and see her, thats what I did I was just v lucky she was there the same day. She was lovely and sweet, we talked for 20 mins or more, and she had a trainee with her. The chat was a basic one and I have my 'booking' one and a chance to see the birthing clinic on 6/12, but it just puts your mind to rest.
I bought cheapo tests cos I didnt want to waste money knowing how obsessed I would be and Asda and Tesco sell 2 for £3.50 so I stocked up    I know until I get serious symptoms or the scan I will need to keep testing to keep me sane  

I am going to get a digital just to see what it says, I was expecting it to be a little less but I am still curious.
I have joined teh BFP boards, I joined the Sept/Oct/Nov BFP's and the ladies are fab, so helpful especially about symptoms and stuff. Some are 14 weeks with none, I was amazed but relived.

Feel free to chat anytime its great to have someone in same position  

Kara - i will buy 1 digi and then stay away - they are evil  

Anyone know what I should do with my drugs, clinic still not called me back.

Sue


----------



## trickynic

Just popping by to say congratulations to Sue on your natural BFP - you must be over the moon! Also good luck to Jules for ET - hope you get to blast. Great that 8 fertilised, will be thinking of you


----------



## emily76

Hi everyone
sorry for my late post, i am useless working this computer !! had 9 fertilize, 5 embryos at 4 cell to day so fingers crossed,  waiting for the call from lyndon at CRMW, to see if they are going back tomorrow.  big thankyou to Julia for keeping everyone informed for me. Julie congrats on your embryos hope everything is going well. poor dh stressing at the mo hoping it will all go ok. Any tips on what to do once embryos go back??


----------



## jo1985

Ah emily fab news hun 9 fertilised whoo hooo .  fingers crossed all goes ok and u can hve some frosties out off it how many embrioes u having put bk in ??


----------



## julespenfold

Well done emily sounds like they are doing well fingers crossed, we are booked in for the same time tomoz so we'll both be sat chewing our nails in the morning waiting for that call.

The main thing to do once they go back in is nothing or as close to nothing as you can and try not to get stressed. I'm back to work on Tuesday so have been advised to take if easy, keep my blood sugars up and go home if its too much

Thanks for the well wishes will keep you update tomoz

*Updated List *

Emily..........................ET Friday
Julespenfold................ET Friday/Sunday
LizG...........................FU 30th Nov
Kitty..........................FU 7th Dec
RachelC27..................FET 13th Dec
Binkyboo...................Appointment 23rd Dec - TX Feb
Josiejo........................Scan 23rd Dec - EC 17th Jan 
Jo1985.......................Appointment 4th Jan 2011
Sundancer...................TX 4th Jan 2011
PixTrix........................Baseline 10th Jan - EC 24th Jan 
BevD.........................FET Jan 
Queenie..................... TX Jan 2011
Mrs Thomas.................Tx Jan 2011
Dasiymay.................... Waiting
JK1............................TX March/April










Kate1927..............PUPO 18th Nov































Sue - BFP 23rd Nov - Scan 30th Nov 
Venus - BFP - Scan 14th Dec


----------



## emily76

hi girlies,
thanks for the good wishes jo, i'm hoping for 2 embryos to be put back. and if im really lucky some frosties, fingers crossed. Also jules p goodluck for tomorrow.


----------



## kara76

emily and jules sounds like you have some nice embryos there


----------



## Queenie1

good luck julesp and emily for tomorrow.


----------



## Queenie1

Updated List 

Emily..........................ET Friday
Julespenfold................ET Friday/Sunday
LizG...........................FU 30th Nov
Kitty..........................FU 7th Dec
RachelC27..................FET 13th Dec
Binkyboo...................Appointment 23rd Dec - TX Feb
Josiejo........................Scan 23rd Dec -  EC 17th Jan  
Jo1985.......................Appointment 4th Jan 2011
Sundancer...................TX 4th Jan 2011
PixTrix........................Baseline 10th Jan - EC 24th Jan  
BevD.........................FET Jan 
Queenie..................... EC 17th Jan 2011
Mrs Thomas.................Tx Jan 2011
Dasiymay.................... Waiting
JK1............................TX March/April



Kate1927..............PUPO 18th Nov

    

Sue  - BFP 23rd Nov - Scan 30th Nov  
Venus - BFP  - Scan 14th Dec 


just updated myself


----------



## jo1985

good luck JULSESP and EMILY for tomz xx


----------



## sammy75

just a quick post to wish jules and emily good luck for transfer tomorrow, hi to everyone else.


----------



## sun dancer

Hi all i havent posted for a few wks and my god so much hav gone on i hav bn having a little read but just not posted 
A big congrats 2 emma & sus on ur bfp's bet u r all over the moon 
julesp & emily well done on ur gd number of embies gd luck for et 
to those who hav had not so gd news thinking of u 
gd luck 2 everyone who is having app/scans/test's this wk hope it all goes well for u all


----------



## julespenfold

Hi All 

Thanks for all the good luck wishes

Just got back and sat, watching the snow start to fall, with two little 8 cell day 3 embies on board so now officially pupo!! We should have some little frosties as well but won't no for definate how many until Monday. OTD is Sunday 12th which is the day after the nxt meet. JE did the transfer today and she has given me Progynova (oestrogen) to help maintain my lining wasn't given this last time. 

Now the bigesst task is not to go   

Jules


----------



## Kitty71

Great new Jules, try not to go loopy on your 2WW     

Hope your transfer went well Emily   

The weather men got it right for once, we've buckets of snow   

k xx


----------



## LittleMissM

Jules - Well done on being PUPO hun

Oooh I hate the snow after last year


----------



## jo1985

well done jules on being pupo take it easy x


----------



## Queenie1

great news julesp hope you are resting up. good luck for the next 2weeks. 

emily hope it went well for you.


----------



## kara76

jules well done on being pupo


----------



## kate1927

well done jules on being PUPO rest and take it easy   

emily hope it went well for you  

8 days to go till OTD it feels like forever hope your all well girls


----------



## Diddy16

Congratulations Jules on being PUPO! Hope the 2ww doesn't send you too   !! Good luck with it!
Emily-hope all went ok with you.

Kitty-can I just ask-are you going to stay with IVF Wales? I can't as they're not taking any more self funding patients!  Still waiting for my bill from this cycle too. That's not going to be a great day when that arrives. Thought I was ok but rang CRMW today as I was worried I might have to wait ages for an appt. and when I started to say I'd had a failed cycle I burst into tears! It was horrible-not sure if it's cos the receptionist had a lovely soothing voice!  She was lovely and told me they could fit me in the same week whenever I called so I said I realised it was too soon and would call in the New Year.
Went over to see a friend in Thornhill and it's just taken me an hour to get home to Whitchurch! Cardiff very white. Supposed to be going back to mum's in Nth Devon tonight but think it'll be tomo now.

Hope everyone else is ok.
Big  to all!


----------



## jk1

Well done on being PUPO Julesp!!!! xx


----------



## emily76

Hi Everyone,
thanks for all the good wishes, 2 little embroys put back to day. So im resting in bed watching tv and eating chocolate !! Im really glad they went back to day because of the snow. so im now pupo yay !! 2ww will drive me mad.


----------



## jo1985

yey congrats on being pupo emily and rest up and hope the 2ww dont drive u potty


----------



## sun dancer

congrats 2 julesp and emily on being pupo hope the nxt 2 wks goes quick for u both x


----------



## Sam76

I'm so hopeless at keeping up with this thread but wanted to say congrats to JulesP and Emily on being PUPO and wish you all the best for the next 2 weeks xxx

Not sure if I've congratulated Sue on your BFP, so just in case... congratulations!

Hello to everyone... hugs and best wishes to you all xxxx

 A bit more of the white stuff and I'm sure there will be a few fertility snow willies springing up that can be danced around   x


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Sorry I've been AWOL but not well at the mo - just wanted to post quickly to say congrats Jules and Emily on being PUPO - try and stay sane on the 2WW 

Congrats also to Emma and Sue on your BFP's - hope you can enjoy your pregnancies. You must be so thrilled Sue - a miracle eh ? x


----------



## PixTrix

Congrats on being PUPO Jules and Emily, rest up now and get waiting on hand and foot.

Oh yeah Sam the snow willies lol


----------



## jk1

Emily - congratulations on being PUPO....enjoy!! xx


----------



## VenusInFurs

YAY!  Congratulations to Jules and Emily on being PUPO!!!  Look after yourselves on the 2ww.  Wishing you loads of luck for sticky beans


----------



## julespenfold

*Updated List *

LizG...........................FU 30th Nov
Kitty..........................FU 7th Dec
RachelC27...................FET 13th Dec
Binkyboo.....................Appointment 23rd Dec - TX Feb
Josiejo........................Scan 23rd Dec - EC 17th Jan 
Jo1985.......................Appointment 4th Jan 2011
Sundancer...................TX 4th Jan 2011
Queenie..................... EC 17th Jan 2011
PixTrix........................Baseline 10th Jan - EC 24th Jan 
BevD.........................FET Jan
Mrs Thomas.................Tx Jan 2011
Diddy.........................TX New Year 
Dasiymay.................... Waiting
JK1............................TX March/April










Kate1927..............PUPO 18th Nov - OTD 4th Dec
Emily76.................PUPO 26th Nov - OTD 12th Dec Julespenfold...........PUPO 26th Nov - OTD 12th Dec































Sue - BFP 23rd Nov - Scan 30th Nov 
Venus - BFP - Scan 14th Dec


----------



## julespenfold

Thanks guys

Congrats Emily xx

Kate 1 week down and 1 to go hope your doing ok xx

LizG - good luck for Tuesday hope it goes OK

Rachel - when do you start your drugs or are you already on them? 

Kitty - Hows your list of questions going?

Diddy -    Hope your feeling a bit better today, CRMW seem to be quicker and so far only heard good things good luck for the new year xx

Not enought snow here to rush out and make any willies just a light dustings which has already gone in parts. Looking on the news look like some of you had a fair bit. Let us know if you see any willies, the Nurses said yesterday not to get involved in any snowball fights lol but I think a gentle dance round a willie would be ok   

Enjoy the weekend


----------



## kate1927

could really do with some advice please   my heart went in my mouth earlier i had a light pink watery colour on tissue is this normal and a good sign got till sat to test and this has really got me worried now i ve been so clam all the way through and i can offically say i am feeling horrilbe now this 2ww is tourture hope everyone is coping well xxx


----------



## Kitty71

Evening girls,

Kate all sorts of spotting and stuff goes on so you just never know what it is but try not to worry hun. It could be a little bit of blood from the trauma of the procedures. It is very scary though I know but hang in there   

It is very chilly tonight isn't it. Had to treat myself to a warm coat today from TKMax and bought a lovely pair of Diesel wellies too. And we almost bought a sled today but resisted!!

Hope eveyone is good today and a big hug to all the 2wwaiters   

Sam I'll defo build a snow willie if we get more snow. No one's actually done this though have they?? It would surely be an arrestable offence   

k xx


----------



## LittleMissM

Kate - I echo what Kitty says, it could be something from the tx, or it could be implantation bleeding, or your little bean snuggling in good and proper. Keep the PMA up   I am thinking BFP thoughts for you!    

Sue


----------



## julespenfold

Just had a call from the clinic re the rest of our embies to say only 1 has made it to Blast and will be frozen. The surviving little embie is a perfert 5 day blast which she said shows its really good news for the two that have gone back as they were more advance than this one on day 3. 

Seems silly but I'm gutted that only one made   

Soz for the me post xx


----------



## LittleMissM

At least you have two perfect back with you and one frozen hun - concentrate on the positives in all this, as that will keep your PMA high, some women never get frozen so you are lucky and it is a good sign  
Remember PMA all the way   

Sue


----------



## kate1927

Thanks kitty & sue im feeling more positive now just resting an taking it easy hope your both well many thanks again xxx    

Jules thats good news you got one to be frozen hope your well and taking it easy love and positive energy to you all keep


----------



## SarahJaneH

Jules and Emily, congrats on being Pupo. Thinking of you on the 2ww girls

Jules - try not to be downhearted - as you say it is a really good sign for the two perfect embies you have on board. Rest up, sending you lots of    

Kate, glad you are feeling more positive now, as the others say, could be implantation, I really hope so for you. Good luck with week 2 of the madness   

Good luck for follow up this week Liz.

Hi to everyone else x


----------



## Kitty71

Morning girls,

Hope you all have a good week, especially the PUPO girls   

Jules sorry to hear you are down about the blast but I think the 2 you have on board must be good strong ones if they were better on day 3. I know what you mean though, you start to worry why the others didn't make it but just concentrate on the ones they put back because they will be the best ones   

Kate I hope the spotting has calmed down now   

Emily hope the 2ww is going ok for you   

8 days now until my FU and can't wait, although we went past the hospital Saturday  and I got a really funny feeling. It was such a hopeful place to go to and now I dread it a bit. 

Wrap up warm everyone, more snow tomorrow.

Kitty xx


----------



## kara76

jules you bound to feel like that but it does proves the best are back on board and you CAN make blast in the lab which tells them so much about your embryos

kitty good luck for your FU

sue good luck today


----------



## julespenfold

Thanks guys feeling a lot better today and sensible head back on. My little frostie has got further than the ones frozen last time so    the other are too.

Kate - hope things have settled today and no more spots 2 week I feel is worse the 1st sending you some    

Kitty - Only a week to go to FU, I know what you mean about passing the hospital felt that way too xx

LizG - Good luck with your appointment today.

Emily - hope your doing OK 

Sue - all crossed you get two little hearbeats tomoz and get to see your little beans

Off to the wonder that is cwmbran to to a little bit of shopping before going back to work tomoz hope everyone is keeping warm and safe in this little winter snap


----------



## jo1985

hope you dont mind me postin on ere just be warned its a rant ! Just phoned hosp to just book plannin appt wishful thinkin receptionist said is it private or nhs explained second nhs go she said put u thro to waitin list dept and lady i spoke to asked me have i sent my questionare back said aint had one she said it should had been given at fu appt so sendin one out i asked how long the wait is she said well 31 to 40 age women bein called who ben waiting since april so with age and by time send app form back it be 6 months great stuff why didn t je give me form back in oct ? Annoyed big time hate being 25 on times soz rant over ! X


----------



## kara76

jules glad your feelingbetter today

jo 6 months really isnt that long to wait and most have waited this long if not longer for the 2nd cycle. dont hate being 25 this is very much a bonus in this game, you do have the option to self fund while you wait.


----------



## emily76

hi everyone, 
Jo- i really hope you get things sorted with the clinic, try not to get to upset. 
jules p- hope your doing well and not going to mad on the 2ww.
sue- good luck hope it goes well for you.

had call from CRMW 3 good quality embryos frozen. so im happy.


----------



## jo1985

kara - i know age is bette for me but always last to be seen i m not in the position to self fund i know 6 months is not long as waited 2 years for first go more annoyed that i was not given form back in october . EMILY wel done on frosties . X


----------



## sammy75

hi jo, was wondering if you had considered egg share as i think they do this at crmw and if you look at their price list it says the donors treatment is free and they seem to be pretty quick with dealing with patients there, just thought it could be an option for you.

hi to all the pupo ladies hope you are not getting to frustrated with the wait.

hi to everyone cycling at the moment and good luck.

hi to everyone else.


----------



## kara76

emily thats great news well done you

jo you could always make a complaint that the form wasnt given. tbh we have never been in a position to self fund but we had to find the money. im glad you are able to access the second cycle, if you feel accessing it is becoming a problem i can put you in touch with someone from the welsh assembly

hiya sammy

jules hope you had a nice walk in the cold

anyone got snow yet?


----------



## sammy75

hi kara, the snow was pretty bad down in caerphilly sat, i fell 3 times was nearly in tears by time i reached the bus stop to go to work, so i have made it clear that i won't attempt to get to work again if it is really bad again, not worth breaking bones for lol.


----------



## Diddy16

Kitty-I know exactly what you mean hun-
I popped to the clinic after work today as I work upstairs. Wanted to check if I would have to pay for a F/U as I have to move to CRMW cos I'm self funding and will have to pay for initial consultation. Felt ok apart from being tired and was waiting to speak to one of the nurses and give them my full sharps box when I decided it was going to take too long as they were really busy. I spoke to the receptionist who's lovely and made me a F/U as I don't have to pay extra. Then Rachel came out and asked how I was. Well-I started to speak and asked if I could give her the sharps box-next thing I'm sobbing and unable to speak. There was a queue of couples behind me and I had to run past to get out. Felt such a silly mess and also fely sorry for them all as they were there for tx planning! Apparantly I also have to pay for my notes to be sent to CRMW! I managed to say thank you for my F/U appt before I ran off! I don't know where it came from. Think it's cos I've had a lot to do with Rachel for the last few months. I think I also felt like a failure and that I was no longer a part of that clinic and would have to go elsewhere now. It was probably just the being there too. It's horrible-you feel strong and I spent the weekend with my family, who don't know, without being close to tears. Even managed to tell my boss in work this morning without crying.

Sorry for the waffling but I know you all understand and you've all been such great support. I love you all!
xxxx


----------



## sammy75

diddy16    ,  hope you get some answers at your follow up and wish you luck with crmw and that it brings you your wish of a baby.


----------



## LittleMissM

Diddy - Its natural to be upset and have a cry. I did on my last failed tx, so your not a failure ok  
Next tx will be what you need, and you have to keep telling yourself that. Do you think seeing a counsellor might help?
Thats terrible about paying for your notes  

AFM - Had my scan. They dated me 5 weeks, whcih is too soon to see a hb. They saw a sac and yolk which they said is good, endometrium great, no fluid in womb, tubes or anywhere else, and no pg outside of womb. They are going to keep an eye on me cos of my anxiousness and m/c, and so I go back on 16th Dec when they hope bean will have grown a lot and we will see a hb.
It is one bean though Jules but wouldnt have minded if 2  

Hope evryone else is well - fed up of cold weather already  

Sue


----------



## VenusInFurs

Jules:  I'm glad you're feeling more positive about your likkle frostie......it may just be fate as those 2 likkle embies you have on board may very well turn into twins!!!   

Jo:  I really feel for you coz your 1st attempt never really went ahead.  I know the waiting is mind numbing but the option of egg sharing is a good alternative and you don't lose your place on the NHS list.

Sue:  Aww wow - we are both 5wks!!  Did they give you a new due date?  For some reason I thought your scan was tomorrow so it was lovely to read that you've already had it.  Your next scan is 2 days after mine so it'll be an exciting week.  I know you must be nervous but things look good and I'm sure nothing will go wrong for you this time.   

Diddy:  Awwwww I'm so sorry to read about how upset you were today.  It hits us when we least expect it and you'd probably been holding in so many emotions without even realising it.  I hope you can get sorted with your next cycle at the new clinic soon and I hope they can give you some answers at the F/U   

Emily:  Well done on the frosties - that's great news   

Kara:  No snow in the Rhondda yet!!  I'm looking forward to it coz I love the snow but I won't be able to go sleighing just in case I fall off!!  But a nice bit of snow will mean Cerys won't be able to get the car out for work


----------



## julespenfold

Diddy - huge   's Personaly I found it worse a month after my BFN and especially when I had to talk about it, Rachel is lovely too which probably made things feel worse. Hopefully you'll feel better when you get to the new clinic try and do something you enjoy in the meantime to take your mind off it xxx

Jo - The waiting seems to be the worst bit I would get your form in ASAP, have you still got your appointment in January? On a positive side I was told initally that I would'nt get a go for at least six plus months, as they were only seeing those near 40, back in April then had my planning In July. You may find when you go in that the circumstances change I would definately stamp my feet, if your still having problems I can put you in touch with the Assembly Member I used to get things going for my 2nd NHS.

Emily - Congrats on frosties hope your not going too crazy yet

Sue - Congrats on the scan soz carried away with the other twins good luck on 16th and hearing your beans hb.


----------



## helen_26

Jo, there seems to be a problem with getting these forms out to people.  We were told by Mr G in September at our fu that as he had spoken to us and confirmed we wanted a 2nd go, there was no need to fill in a form. He also said the wait would be approx 6 months.  However I rang up about 6 weeks ago to find out where on the list we were only to be told that we had to fill a form in first.  I also had to ring twice after that to remind them that I hadn't recieved the form yet. I recieved the form last week and sent it back recorded delivery to make sure they got it.  
It really makes me mad!!!


----------



## PixTrix

thinking of you on your 2ww and cycling at the mo.

Sorry no personals having a crap night. Went to the docs this afternoon and whilst she meant well I left feeling really upset after we got on to the issue of IVF and I told her not sure how I would take it if it didn't work next time and she more or less told me that I'd have to accept nature and move on with life. Hah I don't think so if it don't work I will keep trying.

So then asked for a copy of the results of level 1 immunes which the receptionist had already told me that all is well to be told by the doctor that they wouldn't be able to understand all the results and I would need to seek further advice, which I was expecting so why did the receptionist make out all was well. Anyway on looking at the results there are a few where they have been marked as abnormal or unexpected values for example DRVVT (not sure what that is) which has come back with high and a note saying indicative of weak lupus anticoagulant. Probs also with anti-cardiolipin lgG, and LgM (weakly postive)

At the moment not sure what this means, or how it may affect tx and where to go with it all. Just totally messed up now because started the pill yest all ready for tx and now feel there is something else in the way :O(

Going to trail the immunes boards now to see if can find any answers


----------



## Sam76

Hi Pix - Just a quickie to say I had _Dilute Russell's viper venom time_ (_dRVVT_) that were outside normal ranges and tested positive for lupus anticoagulant (it's a blood clotting disorder) and was told to take baby aspirin daily and was prescribed clexane for this cycle. If you have the same as me, this shouldn't stand in the way of tx  xx


----------



## LittleMissM

Emma - They didnt give me a new EDD but would presume it to be a week later so about 29/7.
Yay someone close to me on scan   you can keep me  

Jules - I liked you getting carried away   wouldnt have minded twins   two for the price of one


----------



## kara76

pix the DRVTT is a good test, they basically put your blood with snake venom to judge its clotting time, I would think you need clexane like sam. ithis solves this problem hun so try not to get upset. also tell your gp to **** off, you dont have to except anything yet sweetheart acutally clexane and asprin gets round all your blood problems, such a simple and effective drug

hiya everyone else

just a quickie as i need to get cracking


----------



## PixTrix

aw thank you Sam and Kara, you have really reassured me. Just need to find what the others mean now! But I'm sure all will be well. Will soon perk up. I'm sure taking the pill doesn't help much with feeling miserable!


----------



## SarahJaneH

Pix, so glad to hear that Sam and Kara have been able to reassure you that the immune issues can be resolved easily. I'm sure it's an emotional time, you've waited so long and bound to be apprehensive - take heart from the fact that you are in the best position now having had your op and extra tests - have everything crossed that this is the one for you xxx

Diddy, big    to you, sorry you had such a bad time yesterday. 

Congrats on your scan Sue, good luck for your next one

Jo and Helen, hope you get all the forms etc sorted and back on the waiting list where you should be

Sending some    to the 2ww ladies

Hi to all - hope you are all keeping warm.


----------



## kara76

pix i would do a little research but im pretty sure all is solved with asprin and clexane


----------



## Queenie1

pix so sorry to hear you feeling down about the results but as the girls said it should be able to be treated with asprin and clexane. you could always photocopy the results and put it in the post to clinic with a letter asking them to check and to add any drugs you might need to your protocol. 

julesp and kate hope you are well on the 2ww.

diddy  

hi to all


----------



## jo1985

julesp - yeah still got appt in january see what said then . Ill wait till next wk if no letter ill phone again . Thanks to everyone else didn mean to moan i know im grateful that we atleast have a second go now and the time does go fast just i was annoyed i was not told .


----------



## yrblueeyedgirl

Hey Girls!

Thought id pop on and say hi, Ive not really been on here that much, think i needed a break to get my head sorted. Feeling loads better now tho.
Jo you know you said about the 2nd attempt form, well i only had 1 because when i went up to check my blood levels i asked how long the waiting list was for 2nd attempt, it was only then they gave me this form, and was told that 40 yr olds were being called up first, which I'm cool with anyway i have my follow up apt in January, but I'm not in a rush for 2nd attempt, I'm willing to wait til the summer or just after but we will see what Mr Amso says in January.
Hope your all OK 
 to you all xxx


----------



## jk1

Evening all,

Diddy...big hugs to you hun, we weren't even offered a follow up...we called to say the result was BFN and were just told that as it was our second NHS cycle we wouldn't get another go...that was it...no do you want to come in and discuss the cycle etc...so we just booked straight away with CRMW.  Amanda also said that they only needed our blood results from July and that she would call and see if she could get them to send them over, so we've not had to pay to get our notes.

Jo...i'll pm you the e-mail address of the lady i got in touch with that sorted out my second go xx

Hey Julesp...hows things with you...hope you have not gone insane yet!!!

Hope everyone else is ok

Jo xxx


----------



## kate1927

Hi everyone well it didnt work got a BFN i am feeling so numb its horrible  at least i can say i did everything to the book and cant blame myself . I cant even describe how i feel   just cant believe it. Not sure what happens now. xxx


----------



## Kitty71

Oh Kate so sorry    take care honey xx


----------



## LittleMissM

I'm so sorry Kate


----------



## sammy75

kate really sorry.


----------



## Diddy16

Kate-I'm so so sorry. Look after yourself & DP. Big    to you honey.
xxxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Hi all, on the mend now so just trying to catch up with everything. LOL at snow willies, might try that this weekend !

Kate - I'm so sorry to hear your news. Try not to read too much into it. It's often a case of playing the numbers game and just because it hasnt worked this time doesnt necessarily mean anything. When I got my negative I was gutted too but knowing I would try again as soon as I could helped get me through it. And knowing how many attempts some of our FF's have taken I guess you'd have to be super lucky for it to work first time. Hope you feel better soon x
Jules and Emily - how are you doing, hope you're not going too mad. Great news on the frosties both - hope its helped with the PMA. It really does sound like a great sign to me.
Liz - how did your follow up go ?
Kitty - not long til your FU now. 
Sue - glad your scan went well, I bet you still can't get over your little miracle
Emma - sounds like you are enjoying your pregnancy
Jo - I know it's tough waiting, I'm having to find the money myself because I can't wait to get to the top of the list because of my Age and low AMH. You must be frustrated by the admin but hope you feel encouraged by the fact that time is on your side
Diddy - hope you are feeling better now, its so tough sometimes. Where would we be without FF eh?
Pix - sorry to hear your GP was so negative, as part of FF you get to see great news stories all the time so keep positive. Sounds like you'll have a plan to resolve the results anyway.
Hello to everyone else
Mrs T x


----------



## jo1985

just wanted to say sorry on the bfn to kate . And i had my form for second attempt today and all it is height weight age bmi date off last ivf an if got any previous children all the fuss over that most off it should be in notes . So will post back recorded del tom and then wait . Hi to all hope all ok and managin to get out with snow busy atm with work plus dealin with bookings for work over xmas period . Mad house . Hav a good wk end jo x


----------



## jk1

Kate...sorry to hear your news....thinking of you...i know its pants xxxxx

Jo....did you get my pm?

Jo xxx


----------



## Sam76

Kate - just wanted to pop on and say sorry to hear you got a BFN   
Noticed in your signature that you've got severe endo - I have too and JE suggested 3-6 months on gonapeptyl before starting second cycle. I also had further blood tests done to check clotting factors (I think some people can get these done through GP) - the lady I see for acupuncture suggested it as she said there's often a link with ladies that have endo. I came back positive for lupus anticoagulant (blood clotting disorder) and was prescribed clexane for this cycle too. After our first cycle failed I felt like there was nothing else that could be done differenltly and couldn't imagine a cycle working - so much was different for our second cycle that I just wanted to say don't give up xxx


----------



## jo1985

jk1 . Yes thank you for the pm x


----------



## SarahJaneH

Sorry to hear your news Kate   

Jules and Emily, hope you are managing to stay sane on the 2ww

Hope everyone is ok and keeping warm


----------



## julespenfold

Kate so sorry    next step is to ask for a follow up so you can go through your options, hopefully you wont have to wait long


----------



## julespenfold

*Updated List *

Kitty..........................FU 7th Dec
RachelC27...................FET 13th Dec
Binkyboo.....................Appointment 23rd Dec - TX Feb
Josiejo........................Scan 23rd Dec - EC 17th Jan 
Jo1985.......................Appointment 4th Jan 2011
Sundancer...................TX 4th Jan 2011
Queenie..................... EC 17th Jan 2011
PixTrix........................Baseline 10th Jan - EC 24th Jan 
BevD.........................FET Jan
Mrs Thomas.................Tx Jan 2011
Diddy.........................TX New Year 
Dasiymay.................... Waiting
JK1............................TX March/April










Emily76.....................PUPO - OTD 12th Dec 
Julespenfold...............PUPO - OTD 12th Dec


----------



## VenusInFurs

Does the fact that my name's been removed mean I'm no longer welcome here?  Sorry but I'm a bit offended as I haven't had my 7wk scan to show that everything ok yet!


----------



## sammy75

hi venus, sorry you feel like you have been pushed out of the thread i'm sure that is not the intention but i would think that maybe they thought you would now be posting on the pregnancy and parenting thread, hope your not getting to frustrated with the wait for your scan and i bet you are really nervous, how are you feeling? 

hi to everyone else hope you all doing ok.


----------



## claire1

Venus I'm sure that the girls didn't mean to offend you.  They're just updating the list for treatment, and as you've been successful and not awaiting treatment, your name had been taken off.  Anyone is welcome to post anywhere.  Like Sammy said your more than welcome on the pregnancy and parenting thread.

Emily and Jules your test date is the same as mine was last year.  Hopefully it will bring you some luck.

Hope everyone else is OK?  Thinking of you all eventhough I don't post here often.


----------



## PixTrix

So sorry Kate, life can feel so unfair but stick with it. Get a follow up booked and take it from there.

Sorry that you feel offended Venus. Of course you are welcome to post here, as you are on any of the IVF Wales threads. I understand that you may feel that it is a little too early to post on the pregnancy thread but you will be equally welcome there. Many peoples names disappear off the end of the list as they no longer have dates for cycling, The list is to help us all with the dates of where everyone is in there treatment and as they come to the end of cycling if it be after a BFN or a BFP there is no further need for the names to be on the list. 

Of course we still want to hear your news, so please keep posting! Hope you are feeling well

Jules and Emily, hope all is well with you


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Emma, dont be daft, the list is just to keep track of where everyone's in treatment. I long for the day my name isnt on the list! Of course you can still post and I'm sure everyone can't wait to hear about your scan. 

Hope you 2ww's are still keeping sane and everyone else is enjoying the snow x


----------



## Diddy16

Venus-don't be offended love. You're not on the list for a wonderful reason! I'm no longer on the list cos I was a failure-that's grim! Look forward to hearing about your scan!

I do have a F/U scan booked on 14th but won't be cycling at IVF Wales as self funding so have to go to CRMW.

Will be keeping an eye on you all though and hoping to see some more BFP's from you lovely ladies! 

Big   to all of you.xxxx


----------



## Flash123

Hi all,

Am supposed to be cleaning, thought i'd pop on for a qucik catch up - ha!!! That was an hour ago!!!! Hope i don't miss anyone out have tried to catch everyone so here goes...

*Sue and Emma* - What utterly fantastic news for the two of you. Having the heartbreak of doing this time and time again and knowing each month it hasn't happened AGAIN you tend to forget that there are happy endings. But you 2 have just reminded me that it CAN happen - well done girls and thank you.

*Kate, Bev & Diddy* - It really sucks all this. Big   to you all. I hope you find the strength to do what is right for you and that you are being very kind to yourselves.

*Jules and Emily* - hope you are both ok and taking good care of yourselves. WE don't have an excuse to spoil ourselves - so make the most of itXX

*Queenie *- not too long to wait now. as soon as Christmas is here you'll be treatmenting before you know it.

*Pix* - I know it is easier said than done but try not too be to down. As the girls have said, that can be sorted dead easily and perhaps that is all it is going to take to make your dreams come true XX

*Kitty* - Good luck for your follow up. Hope you have lots of questions and you get the answers you need.

Thanks for asking Mrs T - I had my FU on Tuesday with JE. Am on waiting list for second NHS which is about 6 months - not too bad at all considering how long we waited the first time. (Thanks again Kara and Jules !!!) The first cycle we had 9 abnormal fertilisations. At the stage when they would expect 2 cells we had 7/8 and even 9!! They said it was very strange because we also went on to have 4 blasts 2 of which were 5aa and 5ab so some were excellent. It tends to happen only about once a year so they don't really know why it has happened - woo hoo first time I have ever been unique and different   

They will prob do ICSI next time to see if that makkes a diff.
In the mean time I have an appt with GP to look at clotting issues and to see if they will do level 1 Immune tests for me. So fingers crossed.
I am so sorry if I have missed anyone but lots of XXXXXXX to you all

Love Liz XXXX


----------



## Jule

Kate so sorry you had a bfn.

Jules and emily hope u r both ok half way through for you both now.

Hope everyone else is ok


----------



## binkyboo

Hey all, hope everyone is doing well, I have to practise doing personals as always forget what I have read!, well I received my paper work and dvd so going to watch that later, and then get all the paper work filled, its good that the appt is on the 23rd as I have so many Christmas Parties coming up its taking my mind off it. Hope everyone is staying safe in the snow. Speak soon xx


----------



## Kitty71

Hi girls,

Just did 2 posts and lost them so this one will be brief because X factor has just started   

Just saying hi to you all. Emily & Jules hope you are staying sane   hang in there not long to go now.

Diddy will you still post here when you cycle at the new clinic. I hope so or I'll have to stalk you on the crmw thread   

Binky enjoy the DVD, and that will be lovely for you to have all your planning sorted before crimbo.

Liz glad the wait won't be too long before your 2nd go. I'm hoping my gp will do level 1 immunes for me too.

Only 2 more sleeps till my FU and af arrived today so at least I can start keeping track of my cycle again, I was worried the old witch wouldn't show her face for ages.

Have a good evening all,

Kitty xxxx


----------



## kara76

hiya all

how are you all?

kitty good luck with your FU

emily and jules hope you girls arent going too mad

venus be thankful your not on the treatment list hun, dont be offended this is a good thing you silly sausage lol

pix, queenie how are you ladies?


----------



## Diddy16

Kitty-good luck with the F/U tomorrow. Hope they come up with a good plan for next time. I have mine on 14th with JE so hoping they've had the 'review' meeting and can give me some ideas to take to CRMW.

I will try to post on here too but I don't mind you stalking me on the CRMW thread!  
xxxx


----------



## VenusInFurs

Hi girls

Sorry I was so easily offended on Friday   .  I was feeling rather sensitive coz I was so nervous about the weekend (my first time helping to run a dog show) and was grumpy coz I knew I couldn't get out of it.  I know I'm lucky to be off the list now but on the other cycling thread I use they keep us on there until we've had our 7wk scans.  I haven't gone onto any pregnancy threads yet coz I wanna have my scan first to make sure everything is going well.  Anyway, yes Kara, I s'pose I am a silly sausage!  Or a bitter lemon would have been a better term to describe my mood last week!!  I dunno what I was worrried about coz the weekend went well.

Kitty:  Good luck for your FU!

Emily and Jules:  When are your OTDs?  Hope you're coping well on your 2wws!

Liz:  That was strange about the abnormal fertilisations.  Do they think the ICSI will help prevent it happening next time.  I hope the wait isn't too long for you!

Pix:  It's not long now and you'll FINALLY be starting your tx.  It seems like you've been waiting forever but I hope you can have a lovely Christmas before getting on the rollercoaster!  

 to everyone else and thanks for your understanding and reassurance.  

AFM: I'm getting nervous about the scan now and worried that something bad will happen.  I've heard too many heartache stories lately (one of my reasons for staying away from the pregnancy threads) so I hope I'm just being silly and that everything will be ok on the scan.  8 more sleeps!

Emma


----------



## julespenfold

Emma - Soz if it upset you on Friday wasn't the intention. We never used to put anyone on the list once they had a BFP but I left you tow on incase anyone hadn't heard the news. Apologies again if I upset you.

Kitty - hope all goes well with your follow up

LizG - Glad the FU went well fingers crossed you don't have too long to wait for your 2nd go

Hope everyone else is doing OK
Jules


----------



## PixTrix

Hi Jules how are you doing 5 days to go, everything crossed for you


----------



## SarahJaneH

Jules, hope you are keeping sane, fingers crossed for you and for Emily too.

Pix, here is the website for the welsh acupuncture fertility team - thought some other ladies living further west might be interested too. Emma Williams is the lady in Swansea that I was recommended to see for the day of transfer. I think some of the other ladies on the LWC thread have been treated by her too. Hope this helps  
http://www.waftuk.org/

/links


----------



## Kitty71

Morning girls,

Had my FU yesterday and it went really well. Saw JE and could have hugged her by the end of it.

She answered nearly all my questions before I asked them and due to my age she said it was best for me to do a fresh cycle before the frozen as time is an issue for me.

I'm going to start on 450 menopur this time which will hopefully eliminate that first sluggish week and we are going to try steroids. After ET they are going to give me estrogen and I'm going to try gestone this time which, fingers crossed, will stop me bleeding early like I did last time. I also asked about Aspirin and she laughed and said it's in the papers that it's very good at preventing cancer! I asked if there would be any harm taking it and she said no so I'm going to take that as well. 

Best thing of all is I have a planning appointment on Friday    and I am soooo grateful for that. I'm 40 in 12 weeks so she gave me the 2nd go form and gave us the appointment straight away. 

So a good day and a light at the end of the tunnel again.

Jules & Emily how are you both doing??   


Kitty xxx


----------



## Diddy16

Ahhhh...Kitty all sounds so positive hun. So glad it went well. Wonder what JE would've done if you had hugged her?!   . She's lovely but I can't imagine giving her a cuddle!
Great news you can have a 2nd go before you're 40 too! What time was your appt. I was there about 3.
I've got my appt next tueday with JE so we'll see what she says. I popped into the clinic yesterday to ask about the 'spotting' I've been having on and off for a few days. There were lots of new faces down there and the lady I spoke to said they're catching up with NHS patients so may be taking self funding patients sooner than they thought. She told me to see what JE says on Tuesday. I don't hold out much hope though and think I will have to go to CRMW. I know they'd be great but, like the lady said, you become a bit attached to people who are treating you! We'll see. Time isn't on my side as I'm 41 in 5 months!  

Have my first acupuncture tomorrow and she's going to spend 3 hours with me altogether getting background etc so very thorough! Getting a bit nervous now but looking forward to it too.

Such a lovely day in Cardiff with loads of sunshine. Hope everyone's keeping warm! We got our Chrstmas tree on Sunday so that's looking lovely but still haven't started shopping!   

Take care all!xxxx


----------



## josiejo

Hello again, I say this everytime, but I really must start posting more and keeping track of everyone.

Jules and Emily, hope the 2ww isn't being to hard for you both. Best of luck for your test day.

Kitty, great news that you are able to start again so quickly and that everything was positive from your FU appointment.

Emma, I bet the wait for your scan is almost as bad as the 2ww. How is Sadie doing, when are the pups due?

Pix and Queenie, when do you both start?

How is everyone else?


AFM - I start DR a week today, a huge mixture of excitement and dred but feeling very positive about it all. Been working hard in the gym and swimming, not sure if I have lost much weight but feel healthier for it. Also I think we will both rattle as we walk now due to all the vitamins and suppliments we are taking.  
One quick question, do you have to do the jabs have to be done at the same time each night? 

Are you all coping with the cold? I was out in it last night for over 2 hrs taking photos with my photography class. When I got home I sat with my coat, hat and scarf on for ages before I had warmed up. But need to be thankful we don't have is as bad as my family do up in Central Scotland, even my 11yr old niece is fed up of the snow and actually wants to get back to school.


----------



## jo1985

kitty great new on your follow lucky u being seen so soon hope this is the cycle for you .

josiejo as far i remember yeah the drugs have to be the same time every night or as close to it i didi mine at 8 pm everynight as i was home fro work and settled by then

hi to eeryone hope all is ok xx


----------



## LittleMissM

Kitty - I found Gestone made a huge difference to me. Apparently my lining started to fail on both IUI and IVF previous tx's but no one told me till the third time. Used Gestone and it did the trick. Am using it now even though I dont have an IVF baby.
JE is lovely but too cant imagine hugging her  
Congrats on your new start date.

I forgot to say I managed to speak to Rachel this week about tx, they said they were sorry but that I got lost in the system. They assumed I was stimming, and I had to say no   but such a lovely lady


----------



## julespenfold

Kitty -  fab news on your follow up good luck on Friday you'll be doing the 2ww again before you know it. They have given me the oestogen this time for the same reason although we havn't gone down the gestone route as had problems with the injections.

JosieJo - Bet this week drags, I have always done my jabs around the same time I think there is a little bit of leeway but best to keep to as strict a time as you can. I did mine at 9 as it was a getting ready for bedtime.

Diddy - good luck for next Tuesday, do you have a list of questions ready? 

Sue33 - hope your doing OK not long until your next scan

Emma - Hows the wait going for your scan? are you excited not too long now.

AFM - OTD is looming and not feeling positive that its work but being good and staying away from the sticks until sunday


----------



## julespenfold

*Updated List 
*
Kitty..........................Planning Appoint 10th Dec
RachelC27...................FET 13th Dec
Diddy.........................FU 14th Dec
Josiejo........................Stims 15th Dec - Scan 23rd Dec - EC 17th Jan 
Binkyboo.....................Appointment 23rd Dec - TX Feb
Josiejo........................Stims 15th Dec - Scan 23rd Dec - EC 17th Jan 
Jo1985.......................Appointment 4th Jan 2011
Sundancer...................TX 4th Jan 2011
Queenie..................... EC 17th Jan 2011
PixTrix........................Baseline 10th Jan - EC 24th Jan 
BevD..........................FET Jan
Mrs Thomas.................Tx Jan 2011
Dasiymay....................Waiting
LizG...........................Waiting 2nd NHS
JK1............................TX March/April










Emily76.....................PUPO - OTD 11th Dec 
Julespenfold...............PUPO - OTD 12th Dec


----------



## jk1

Hello,

just a quick one from me....

Julesp.....good luck hun....not too long now...have my fingers firmly crossed for you!! xx

Kitty....great news about your follow up and your planning appt all in the same week!!!! Glad you got some answers and hopefully you feel a little more re-assured xx

Diddy...hope you are ok xx

Jo...how are you doing lovely? xx

Hi to everyone else...hope you are all ok....AFM I have two whole days off work now...yay!! and my work christmas do on Friday so looking forward to that!!

Take care everyone

Jo xxx


----------



## jo1985

jk1 i m gd thanks busy with work atleast all my christmas shopping is done just got appt in january with je,  and sent my 2nd nhs form bk so hat be next yr atleats 6 month i was told on phone .

hope everyone else is ok

hope the 2ww wait isnt driving juls and emily mad

emma gd luck for scan hope u got more than one xxx


----------



## LittleMissM

Juls and emily - Just wanted o say good luck. Stay positive as that helps, and just remember just because you may not feel it doesnt mean your not pg!!1 I had af pains and waited 9 days before testing as really didnt feel pg. Different circs I know but same meaning. Wishing you both luck 

Sue


----------



## Kitty71

Evening girls,

Diddy we were at the clinic between 10 and 11.30 so wouldn't have seen you. Our appointment was quite quick but we had to have our HIV and Hep jabs again. I know what you mean about familiar faces. We had a bit of a chat with Rachel who is so sweet and you do start to feel relaxed and comfortable. The waiting room was as grim as ever. It's so sad to see all the ladies there and their poor partners always look so scared. IF really is a very sad thing and I really wouldn't wish it on my worst enemy. Good luck for your FU and I hope it helps you decide where to have your next tx.

Josiejo you need to do your jabs at the same time but a bit of time either way won't hurt. I chose 7.00 o'clock and you'll soon get into a routine. You'll be jabbing away in no time   

Sue I have high hopes for the gestone but not looking forward to jabbing with the green needles though.

It was a gorgeous day here in Cardiff but I'm bloomin freezing tonight. Going to watch the apprentice in bed.

Love to all, keep warm.

Kitty xx


----------



## Queenie1

kitty that is great news that you can have your next go so soon. glad je was positive. good luck with planning app.

juliep and emily hope you are both well on your 2ww. good luck both for testing.  

josie good luck with starting. i should be starting around 30th dec( as long as af arrives on time) i always do my jabs at the samd time everyday usually 9.00

hi to everyone hope your all well and keeping warm

afm on count down now to starting. i am excited to be starting again but very nervous and have lost some of my pma that is will work. to be honest finding it tough at the moment with xmas coming up. nearly got upset whilst doing our school nativity today thinking will i ever get to watch my child doing this.   have never done this before.


----------



## jo1985

hiya ladies hope all is ok i am in so much agony today can barely walk  af arrived and is killing me painkillers not touching it and just wna cry hurts in my left side so much hurts when going to loo or moving my leg driving just wana curl up in ball and  die today- its that bad.  just took kids to skwl n bk home now , this is the second month now that i ve had excruciateing (sp) pain normally just tender but wow this hurts. 

hope all is ok quennie yey for you soon to be  starting again praying this is ur time and its works

soz bout moan guna curl up on sofa andsuffer in silence now lol xx jo xx


----------



## sammy75

sorry to hear your in pain jo, it won't be that much longer for appt now and it looks like i'll be starting my cycle in jan as well so there will be quite a few of us cycling together, maybe if things have speeded up in the clinic you won't have to wait as long as 6 mths       that you have good news at your appt.

good luck jules and emily for testing in a few days     too you both.

venus not long for your scan i can't imagine how excited and nervous you are at the moment.

good luck to queenie and pix for your upcoming cycles and i'm hoping i'll be joining you.

hi to all the other girls i'm still struggling to remeber everyone because i don't want to offend anyone by leaving them out.


----------



## josiejo

Queenie, so sorry that you have lost some of your PMA, it must be so  difficult in your job to keep it going all the time. Fingers crossed  that AF arrives on time so you can get started. Mine arrived bang on  time which was a relief.
  
  Jo, after my previous cycles I found AF to be a lot more painful and  heavy for a couple of months after bfn. I was getting hip and leg pain  along with it too which made it difficult to walk for a day or 2. Hot  water bottle or wheat cushion helped loads along with pain killers. I  hope you feel better soon.
  
  Sammy, good luck for starting in Jan, fingers crossed that Jan-Feb will be lucky months.
  
  Kitty, I know what you mean about the waiting room being a little grim.  Last year they had a TV and DVD and had films on in there but it seems  to have gone now. DH wasn't such a fan of it as it always seemed to be  Mama Mia that was on lol 
  
  JK, hope you are enjoying your days off. Have a great time at your Christmas do on Friday.
  
  Jules, well done on staying away from the pee sticks, best of luck for Sunday  
  
  Thank you all for answering my question, last 2 cycles I had done them  at roughly the same time but with this cycle going over Christmas with  lots of travelling it is going to take a lot more planning to be able to  do them at the same time. Think I will have to watch kara's jab videos just to remind myself how to do it.


----------



## Kitty71

Josiejo the dvd is back!!!

We were treated to Night at the Museum on Tuesday, no one was laughing. I think putting a comedy on was a little too hopeful.

xxxxx


----------



## Diddy16

When I popped in last Monday the receptionist was just setting it up. Nobody was watching it though-not even sure what was on as no sound!    That was the day I lost the plot and left sobbing so if it was a comedy it didn't help me either! And I think I probably made the queue of couples waiting while I was blubbering to Rachel at reception even more worried than they were already! Poor them!   
xxxx


----------



## Queenie1

jo hope the pain goes soon for you.

quick question. when your dh's get their sperm results back what are the different reports. our letters have always said that semen analysis was reported as satisfactory for assisted reproductive treatement. are there good reports and poor ones. 

thanks all


----------



## jo1985

thanks ladies pain still there but manageable atm just had hot bath and doped up lol        queenie our sperm report always said satisfactory wen dp got less than 2 mill


----------



## kara76

josie hope my vids come in handy

queenie sorry to hear you got upset and its ok to feel like that, i often felt like that

jo sorry to hear your in pain

hiya everyone else


----------



## Kitty71

Hi girls,

Had my planning this morning and saw Dr. D.Angelo who I've never seen before but who was really nice.

I'm going to be doing Antagonist this time with Gonal f & Cetrotide so it's all change this cycle. I was suprised but I guess if, God forbid, it doesn't work we will at least have tried lots of different things and will have lots of knowledge for #3. Turns out the af which I thought had come the other day was just an odd spot so Dr. D'Angelo didn't have any dates to work with but she has come up with 2 plans bless her.

Number 1 is if I haven't had a bleed by the 21st I am to take Norethisterone for 5 days then have a baseline on the 29th then start stimms with EC booked w/c 10th Jan.

Number 2 is if I bleed before the 21st I have to go back for the bcp and they will plan me for late Jan.

So one way or the other I'll be on my way again very soon. I left with 2 carriers of drugs and I must say the Gonal F pens are dead posh   . Lost of research now to do to keep me busy   

Any knowledge of Antagonist cycles from you lovely ladies will be gratefully received.

Have a good day all, nearly the weekend,

Kitty xx


----------



## marieclare

Hi Kitty, I've done antagonist at ivfwales and again at CRMW, its really good in that it gets going a lot quicker because there is no DR to contend with. You start the gonal F on day 1-3 and I have to say its a lot easier with the pen than fiddling with menopur. Then they scan you on day 5ish to check the size of the leading follie and when it gets to about 12mm you start the cetrotide. Thats also prefilled so not too fiddly. Everything else is the same, trigger and ec etc as normal. 
I think antagonist is supposed to help both poor and over-responders by regulating the number of eggs produced, so the aim may be to get less eggs but better quality. 
Good luck with it xx


----------



## jk1

Hi Kitty,

I've had antagonist on my last two cycles as i had ohss on my first which was long protocol.  I find antagnoist much better as it is much quicker, although i've only had menopur so not sure about the gonal f but it sounds like it will be easier.

So glad you got to go so quickly again!! not long at all....yay!!

Hi everyone...no news from me...boring!!

Jo xx


----------



## Kitty71

Thanks both,

I'm very happy that this cycle will be shorter. I DRed for 23 days last time before stimming and stimmed an extra 5 days because I didn't respond so it should be much better this time. It's all happeded so fast!!! I'll be on another 2ww before I know it and I'm still getting over the last one, but I'm running out of time so I'm so lucky to get this 2nd go in before the big 4 0. We're saving like mad too but the extra free go means our tx fund will go further. 

The pen will be easier but I'm sure I heard that there will be one for Menopur soon too which will make alot of people very happy.

kitty xx


----------



## jo1985

hey kitty i  did antogonist on my first go found it quick i used menopur and cetrotide but i responded crap to it all the way throght very slow follies growing etc but it was nice and quick had scan days after starting.  lad u got a plan whichever way it goes and praying this is the one for u and ur fund can go on buying baby things xx


----------



## josiejo

Thats great news you are starting again Kitty. I don't know anything on the antagonist protocol but sounds good that it is shorter. I used Gonal F on my last cycle and it was so much easier than Menopur.

Queenie, I don't remember how dh got his sperm results, I am sure they just told him everything over the phone but could wrong. They haven't suggest re testing this time which I thought they would have after last cycle where there was none.

Man Flu has entered the house this evening lol He has a cough and a temperature but won't believe it is just a cold, going to be a long weekend.


----------



## Diddy16

Wow Kitty! You don't hang about!   
That's great news hun. I wonder what they'll suggest for me, if anything, as I'll be moving to CRMW. I need to compile a list of questions for JE. Have a feeling she'll be a bit dismissive of me as I won't be having treatment there.
xxxx


----------



## Kitty71

Diddy a list of questions is an excellent idea. Compiling my list was actually very theraputic and was really the first thing I did which started to make me feel a bit better again. There is an excellent thread on here which Kara started and loads of the girls posted on and it is a fantastic resource for questions. I'll find it again and post you the link. Will you need to take your notes to the new clinic?

kitty xx


----------



## Diddy16

Thanks Kitty! 
CRMW said they only need our results to start with. If they need my notes I will have to pay!
xx


----------



## Kitty71

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=115842.0

Diddy here's the link.

I imagine they can work without notes. We store everything in our heads don't we so I'm sure you'll be able to tell them a great deal.

k xxx


----------



## Jule

Diddy good luck woth your appt at crmw.I had to take me notes when we moved clinics they cost £25.its worth it though cause when I had them I photocopied them so I had a copy myself as well as to give to guys.they needed them for dosage and bloods results etc.guys worked on my previous doses in cardiff whereas u may find crmw will see what u were on in cardiff and alter doses slightly in the hope for a better response.

Kitty great news on fu and not long til u start wow less than a month.

Hi everyone else haven't read too far back so hope everyone else ok.pix and queeni u both must be starting very soon as well


----------



## marieclare

Diddy even if you don't have your notes to take to CRMW it would be useful to keep your day to day guide so you can tell them exactly what doses etc you were on. Also one thing they kept asking me was what day of the week I had EC on in previous cycles which I could not remember.


----------



## VenusInFurs

Hi girls
  
Sorry.....haven't read latest posts.....just wanted to log on quickly to annouce the arrival of 4 gorgeous likkle puppies!!!
  
They were born yesterday between 10:30am and 3:30pm!!  I wasn't  expecting to whelp them on my own so was thrown in at the deep end and  vow never to whelp another litter...EVER!  I'm dead on my feet and the  likkle monsters cried and squeaked all night long!  
  
Unbelieveably, she was carrying 6 puppies (we only saw 4 on her scans)  but sadly we lost 2.  It was heartbreaking and I'll never know I how I  kept it together to concentrate on the others....but puppies are high  risk and something that happens all too often.  I just never thought it  would happen to us!  It was a very difficult whelp and I was all on my  own but the 4 pups are thriving and Sadie is a fantastic mother (wasn't  very good at birthing but seems to have caught on now).  How will I ever  be able to part with them?  I reckon I should keep them all and so what if my scan shows triplets next week.....bring it on!!  A big mad house  full of kids and dogs!!  LOL!! Oh heck....I think sleep deprivation is affecting my sanity!
  
  Hope all is well girls - I'll pop on when I get 5mins - dunno when that'll be but take care and sending loads of luck!!


----------



## josiejo

WOW, congrats Emma and to Sadie, but so sorry about the 2 that didn't make it. Are they all ruby or will it be a few days before you know? Would love to see a photo of them. DH is keen to hear all about them too. I think I would want to keep them all too, would love another Cav.


----------



## jo1985

hey emma ahhhh well done wow 4 ahh so happy sadie doing well lwt mw know if u put ay on ** hun and ill look but ur tired but happy they r here soz bout the other 2 but atleast all the rest are doing well.  

off out tonight or me and dp anniversary 5 years todays of for nice meal xx

have gd weekend peops xx


----------



## Diddy16

Hi lovely ladies!
Sorry-just wanted to ask some advice please. Thrush has got worse. Usually when I get it (normally from anti biotics) I buy a Caneston pessary straight away and that sorts it out. The cream's never worked. I've had it for 4 days now and it's horrible so I just want it sorted. Is it ok to use the pessary when ttc or if there's a chance of pregnancy? It says on the precautions to speak to GP or midwife but it's the weekend! I know you guys will have the answer!

Congratulations to Sadie on becoming a mum! Fantastic news. I would have to keep them all too! 

Thanks for the link Kitty! 

Marieclaire & Jule-thanks guys. I love FF-always people to help & advise you! I've got my daily planner and know all my dates, drugs etc! It's etched in my brain! But will probably pay for my notes anyway. 

Big     to all!
xxxx


----------



## VenusInFurs

Just a sneaky peek then!!


----------



## jk1

Emma congratulations for Sadie...doesn't seem like long ago you were announcing her BFP!!! lol the pups look lovely..bless Sadie!!! it is sad that you lost two but i think you and Sadie did a great job between the two of you...i'd have one but not sure my furbaby would take v well to having another furbaby in the house!!!


----------



## Kitty71

Diddy I feel for you hun thrush is horrid. I buy the duo and the tablet works wonders but I've no idea about using that or the pessaries whilst ttc. I'm sure one of the girls will know.

xx


----------



## julespenfold

Just a quick post had BFN this morning, thanx for your support over the last few weeks

Jules


----------



## Kitty71

So sorry hun    take care.

xxx


----------



## LittleMissM

Jules - i am so sorry hun xx


----------



## Jule

Emma gr8 news the puppies have been born-sorry u lost 2 but wow u have 4 little ones to help look after.

Jules I am so sorry xxxxx


----------



## kara76

aww the pups are lush, sorry you lost 2 time to concentrate on the 4
well done mummy and grandmummy


----------



## trickynic

Sorry to hear about your BFN Jules


----------



## Queenie1

jules so so sorry. take time with dh to come to terms with it. remember here for you if you want to talk.


----------



## skyblu

Jules, just want say I am so very sorry you had another bfn  
Thinking of you 
Skyblu.xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Jules, so so sorry for you, sending big hugs xxx


----------



## jo1985

jules so sorry for your bfn thinkin off you . X


----------



## sammy75

jules so sorry.


----------



## PixTrix

so sorry Jules, we are here for you xx


----------



## PixTrix

thanks for posting the info re: acupuncture Sarah. With my driving issues I decided to see if I could find one more local. There is a chap in the waverley in Carmarthen. Not sure if anyone has heard of him - Audley Parry Burnett. He seemed lovely when we chatted on the phone, but don't know why but I feel a bit weird about it being a man. So not sure if it is a good thing that I am going ahead and having an initial consultation with him on tues. He seemed very clued up about IVF and said he's got lots of experience in acu to support IVf. Hoping he will actually be good, not just sounding good on paper with all the letters after his name and practising for 20 years with experience in fertility and obstetrics. What is a huge concern is that when I questioned him with regard to flexibility around transfer day and he said that could be a problem due to commitments in London but might be able to arrange something with someone in Cardiff if needed.

Sorry to have gone on, I guess I'm just trying to make it clear in my head that I am doing the right thing in going along to see him for for the initial consultation and an acu session on tues and I find that I'm not 100% comfortable esp if can't have on transfer day and waste an extortionate £65! From there on its £50 is that an average cost? He said let him know if the cost became a problem! Thankfully I can claim half back with simply health!


----------



## CLAIRE1969

sorry to here your news Jules.

Claire XXX


----------



## Diddy16

Jules-I'm so so sorry hun. Take care of yourselves. Big     
xxxx


----------



## SarahJaneH

Oh Jules, I am so sorry to read your news, big hugs to you   

Hi Pix, I don't know of the guy you mention, but the fact that he specialises in fertility is good, you need someone with that experience rather than someone who is more general. His prices are higher than I pay (£50 initial cons, then £38 thereafter) but if you can get half back at least that helps. I would try not to worry about it being a man you are seeing, most important is that he is someone that you feel you can trust and feel relaxed with. With the acu, he may well be able to help with the PCOS and Endo too. Also, ask who his contact is in Cardiff. I had my acu in Cardiff on ET day and it worked out really well. I would go for the initial appointment and see how you feel. As he mentioned that if you are worried about cost then talk to him, I'd be tempted to say, if you want to carry on after the first appointment, that the price is a bit higher than you can really manage, he might at least knock a fiver off sessions. As my dh says when it comes to discounts, if you don't ask you don't get....


----------



## josiejo

Jules I am so sorry. You and DH look after each other


----------



## claire1

Jule so sorry hun. Sending you lots of


----------



## VenusInFurs

Aw Jules I'm so sorry


----------



## kara76

Jules so sorry hun u know where I am if u wana chat


----------



## Flash123

I am so sorry to hear your news Jules. Sending you lots of


----------



## emily76

hi everyone,
haven't posted much due to my 2 ww driving me mad, and just wanted to try and get on with things.  didn't attend the meet  on saturday, as i had to test....  had a bfp!!!!  2-3 weeks, very happy its only now just starting to sink in. 

Julie p - i am so very sorry.


----------



## claire1

Emily congratulations, I'm so pleased for you you must be on cloud nine.


----------



## jo1985

Ah EMILY sooooo happy fo u congrats hun all the best xx


----------



## VenusInFurs

Emily:  CONGRATULATIONS on your BFP!!!!!  So was the 2-3wks the result on the CB Digital test?  If so, you add approx another 2wks to that as they go from your last period.  So happy for you!!!


----------



## LittleMissM

Emily - Congrats on your BFP   fab news. Use the FF due date calculator it allows you to put in EC date and works out your EDD. Most others want to know your LMP and its not needed in IVF dates. Well done again  

Sue


----------



## skyblu

Congrats Emily on your BFP.
Skyblu.xx


----------



## kara76

emily congratulations


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Congratulations Emily x


----------



## sammy75

emily.


----------



## Kitty71

Congrats Emily, super news     

AF arrived this morning so I've had to go to plan B. Got an appointment in the morning now to get the BCP and my new baseline date. In a way I'm pleased because it gives my old body an extra 3 weeks to recover from last tx. 

Have a good day everyone,

Kitty xxx


----------



## SarahJaneH

Congratulations Emily!

Glad you have a plan now Kitty and a bit of recovery time before next tx.

Thinking of all you ladies currently having / waiting for tx, sorry I can't keep up with everyone.


----------



## josiejo

Congratulations Emily, fab news!

Kitty, extra bit of recovery is always good, glad you have a plan for moving forward.

Emma, how are the pups?

AFM, DH has kindly passed his man flu on to me, not the greatest timing as start dr on Wednesday. We are off to Cornwall on Saturday for a few days so just hope it has done by then. Lots of homemade soup and orange juice should do it.


----------



## jk1

Julesp....so sorry to hear your news hun...thinking of you xxxx

Emily.....congratulations.... xxxx


----------



## kara76

kitty a break might well do you good and hey girl its crimbo, no one wants to be jabbing over crimbo, have a glass of vino instead lol

jk sorry to hear about the flu boo boo

everyone finished shopping? i have to go tomorrow and hate it


----------



## jo1985

i finished shoppin two wks ago all done not bad started october x


----------



## Kitty71

Hey Kara,

Yes I think it's good that I'm having at least 1 proper period before starting again, and we've already bought a bottle of pink bubbly to have on christmas day   

Enjoy your shopping    We're only doing pressies for children and the cat this year so we are all done.

JK sorry to hear about your flu, my office is full of it and I really don't want to get it because I was ill last treatment. I feel like sitting at my desk in a surgical mask!!

k xx


----------



## Diddy16

What time are you heading in for your scan Kitty? We've got our F/U at 9.20! Getting a bit nervous now which is stupid I know, as nothing's going to happen! I just hope I don't get all emotional again!
xxxx


----------



## VenusInFurs

Sounds like a few of us have appts down the clinic tomoz. Cez and I have our scan at 10am. Really worried so hope I'm just being silly and that everything's ok.

Diddy: Good luck for tomorrow. Don't worry about getting upset. They'll understand and it's better to give into your emotions than fight them.

Kitty: Good luck for your appt tomoz. What's a BCP? And enjoy that bottle of bubbly on Crimbo day! 

Kara: I hate Crimbo shopping. I've done it early over the past few years and find it a lot easier. More stuff on the shelves and less people in my way! Happy shopping!!

Jo: I've finished my shopping too. V proud of myself but I had no choice coz I knew I'd be housebound once the puppies arrived!

Josie: Flus and colds are raging at the moment. Hope you can't spread it online  . Have fun in Cornwall and hope you feel better by then. Stock up on the Beechams!! Thanks for asking about the pups - they're doing great. They have to be watched all the time tho coz Sadie tends to move around a lot and gets them trapped under her. So every movement and cry keeps us awake. I'm bloody knackered!! I'm so attached to the smallest one. We've named her Baby and she needs a bit of extra help as the bigger ones keep pushing her off when she's feeding. I love her so much and dunno how the hell I'll send her to a new home. She's got white markings which will go against her in the ring so I can't keep her. I hope someone in my family takes a shine to her 

Since you asked....please may I take this opportunity to show you the cutest likkle pic of Baby? I promise I won't steal the thread any more for my puppies!! She's bound to spread some cheer coz she's so adorable:


----------



## jo1985

emma know already said but good luck for scan your prob already in there keeping everythin crosed for you x


----------



## julespenfold

Hi All

Thanks for all your messages.

Emma - Hope all went well today and you are clutching a little picture of your bean(s), Congratulations on the pups they look lovely x

Sue33 - Not long til your appointmnet now is it?

Kitty and Diddy hope your appointments went well today.

Emily - Congratulations  hope all goes well for you.

Rachel - how are you doing not heard from you for a while all still going to plan?

JosieJo - Are you excited to get back on the mad tx cycle again?

Jo - did you find out what your appointment was for on the 4th is it a fu?

AFM - finally got through to the clinic and have FU booked for 4th Jan to decide what to do next. Have my little frostie but want to run through some options before going straight back into tx.

I've updated the list as best I can, if you could let me know if your dates have changed etc I'll pop back on and amend

Jules x

*Updated List

*RachelC27...................FET 13th Dec
Kitty..........................Appointment 14th Dec
Diddy.........................FU 14th Dec
Josiejo........................Stims 15th Dec - Scan 23rd Dec - EC 17th Jan 
Binkyboo.....................Appointment 23rd Dec - TX Feb
Jo1985.......................Appointment 4th Jan 2011
Julespenfold.................FU 4th Jan 2011
Sundancer...................TX 4th Jan 2011
Queenie..................... EC 17th Jan 2011
PixTrix........................Baseline 10th Jan - EC 24th Jan 
BevD..........................FET Jan
Mrs Thomas.................Tx Jan 2011
Dasiymay....................Waiting
LizG...........................Waiting 2nd NHS
JK1............................TX March/April


----------



## LittleMissM

Jules - No not long only 2 sleeps to go   all is ok!
Its good to have an idea and lots of options then your not heading in blind. Hope the FU is good for you and the time flies by!

Emma - How was your scan?

Hope everyone is well  

Sue


----------



## Kitty71

Hi girls,

Emma good luck for scan.

Diddy I forgot you had your FU today I hope it was productive and helps you going forward. I was there at 11.00 so I wouldn't have seen you. Did you enjoy Nanny McPhee on the TV?? Not the most appropriate movie for ladies desperately wanting to mums but hey ho.

Jules glad you have your FU booked it will be here in no time at all.

I saw Jodie today and I have my revised plan. I'm on the pill now until the 7th then baseline on the 17th Jan. Looks like a few of us will be cycling very close together which will be lovely.

Have a good day everyone, enjoy this balmy weather before the cold snap returns.

RachelC27...................FET 13th Dec
Diddy.........................FU 14th Dec
Josiejo........................Stims 15th Dec - Scan 23rd Dec - EC 17th Jan 
Binkyboo.....................Appointment 23rd Dec - TX Feb
Jo1985.......................Appointment 4th Jan 2011
Julespenfold.................FU 4th Jan 2011
Sundancer...................TX 4th Jan 2011
Queenie..................... EC 17th Jan 2011
PixTrix........................Baseline 10th Jan - EC 24th Jan 
Kitty..........................Baseline 11th Jan - EC 24th Jan
BevD..........................FET Jan
Mrs Thomas.................Tx Jan 2011
Dasiymay....................Waiting
LizG...........................Waiting 2nd NHS
JK1............................TX March/April


Kitty xx


----------



## RachelC27

Hi girls, 
aww jules just read, really sorry, know words dont mean much, but hope u bearing up ok, thinking of u xx
Congrats Emma, hope scan went well xx
Afm et postponed til fri, not really sure why tbh! Think its cos theyr day 3 and gonna try and grow them 2 blast stage, or just cos theyr really busy! So full of hormones can hardly think straight!
On phone at min so will catch up properly swn, does anyone know how much pinapple juice 2 drink after et? Is it just 1 small glass a day? X


----------



## jo1985

kitty - no dnt know what the apt is for on the 4th january was ment to ask when phoned the other day but got so sidetracked by the 2nd nhs go list and lady telling me 6 months and that i should had had a form etc tha forgot to ask not long to wait anywa trying not to think and concentrate on xmas xx


----------



## Diddy16

Kitty-I would've seen you! We were still there at 11.30! Someone was in having a scan and took ages........     Lovely to meet you two Emma! So thrilled for you!

Not much time for personals, sorry as have to drive back to Devon to see family taking pressies as working over Christmas. Mum doesn't know about tx so I won't be logging on til I get back Thurs.
Had my F/U this morning. Didn't really establish much but I mentioned the fibroid so she sent me for a scan with the dr. She saw what she thought was a fibroid of about 4-5cm diametre on the extrenal scan! She then did a TV scan to have a closer look and couldn't find it! She must have had the probe in poking me about for at least 20 mins! Not pleasant! My uterus is retroverted (which I've known for years) and she thinks it was casting a shadow on the external scan which appeared to look like a fibroid! She said if there is one it won't affect anything as nothing was seen inside the uterus. My right ovary is apparantly lower than normal but, apart from that all looked ok. 
So we now have to pay for our notes to be sent so we can transfer to a new clinic. Going to have another bash with my own eggs but not decided whether to wait til Feb so we can have a little hol in Cornwall end of Jan like we planned. Nothing's booked yet as Af is due that week so would need to have scan etc. I'll be 41 in May though so don't want to leave it too long!
Big     to everyone!
xxxx


----------



## VenusInFurs

Hi girls....thanks for all the good luck wishes   

Diddy:  Lovely to meet you today.  I can't believe you're gonna be 41!!  You don't look 40 at all!  Good news about the fibroid - or the fact that it looks like there's not one there!!  Might be a good idea to have a break before your tx at the new clinic.  Be all relaxed and ready for it!  Good luck   

Kitty:  I was at the clinic for 10am and they were showing Home Alone!!!  Forgot how funny that film was.  Look at us lot talking abouy the TV in the clinic LOL!!  Good luck for your cycle - be a nice time to do it after Christmas when not a lot going on.  

Jules:  Glad you got a FU appt early in the new year.  Christmas will keep you occupied until then so won't be too long!!  Good Luck   

Rachel:  Good luck for ET.  Yeah, it's 1 small glass but I used to drink gallons of it.  I loved it with ice and dash of lemonade to brighten it up a bit!!!  

Sue:  Only 2 more sleeps!!!  It'll feel like forever but you'll soon be in there and hearing some good news!!   

Jo:  Hello!!!  Loadsa puppy pics on ** for you!!  There's a cute video too   

Hello everyone else.

AFM:  I've been dying to tell you all about my scan.....Diddy already knows coz she saw me coming out of the room full of smiles and still in shock!!!  IT'S TWINS!!!!!!!!!  We can't believe it.  We're so happy but praying everything will go ok and that the pregnancy continues well.  We won't be able to keep the pick of the litter for showing now so I'm a bit gutted but my priorities need to change and it's all good!


----------



## jo1985

oh emma so happy for you both omg twins congratulations so so happy for you . X


----------



## sammy75

double joy for you both venus, so pleased for you both.


----------



## Queenie1

emily congrats on your bfp.

venus congrats on twins

jules how are you. good that you have a date for fu

pix how did accu go today.

rachel good luck for et

diddy glad there is no fibroid and good luck for your next tx

josie good luck for starting down reg

afm have been off work today as dh woke in night and unable to move and in a loads of pain with his back ( its 2 years since his op) had to call out of hours doctor and had to go and pick pain killers up from the hospital. then we had to phone gp to call as dh was unable to get out of bed. doc has given him loads of pain killers to ease the pain. i have never seen him in pain like this he was crying out in pain. so we might have to prospone tx, will see how he is in a week and will phone clinic to see if the pain killers he is taking will affect his sperm.


----------



## jo1985

queenie hope dh is going to b ok i suffer with back problems but his sounds bad hope that the tablets dont delay treatment . X


----------



## kara76

queenie would it be worth getting a sample done now for freezing? its worth calling them i would say

emma wow congratulations, what is it with all the twins at the moment

diddy good for you trying again with your own eggs, i wish you loads of luck

kitty glad your apponmtment went well

jules glad you got your fu sorted


----------



## Queenie1

kara i don't think he would be able to do anything at the moment with the amount of pain he is in. i might give the embrologists a ring tomorrow.


----------



## kara76

what ****ty timing hun, i would give um a call if having icsi the pain killers might not be an issue


----------



## SarahJaneH

Queenie, sorry dh's back is bad, fingers crossed you won't have to delay and he gets better soon

Emma, congrats on your double joy! Nice puppy pics too...

Good you have fu sorted Jules, treat yourselves over crimbo and new year new start, wish you all the best for the next step

Glad to hear you are all sorted Kitty, good luck!

Good luck for ET Rachel

Good luck Josie and enjoy your few days away


----------



## Kitty71

Congrats Emma   

kitty xx


----------



## trickynic

Congratulations Emma!


----------



## sun dancer

Congrats emma i bet u r over the moon TWINS such lovely news 
emily congrats 2 u 2 on ur bfp


----------



## josiejo

Emma, many congratulations, that is such great news. Its a shame you can't keep one of the pups but you are certainly going to have you hands full. I love the pic of Baby, she is so cute and reminds me of Harvey when we first met him, he was the smallest in the litter too.

Queenie, I really hope your DH starts to heal quickly, fingers crossed you won't need to delay TX. 

Diddy, glad you have a plan on how to move forward, a little holiday before starting again sounds a great idea.

Kitty, great you have dates sorted.

Pix, how are you?

AFM, well today is the day for starting DR, feeling a mixture of excitement and worry but generally a lot more relaxed this time round. My heavy nasty cold is still hanging in there and ended up not sleeping too well but I would rather get it out the way now than have it at EC. Really can't wait for our xmas holiday to start, just hoping the snow isn't bad between Xmas andNew Year so we can get up to my family in Scotland.


----------



## julespenfold

Hi All

Sounds like you had a mini meet in the clinc lol

Emma - Congrats on the twins looks like we'll have a bumper crop of them next year, best wishes for a great pregnancy xx

Queenie - Poor DH I hope he is better today and this doesn't delay you tx too much   

Sue - fingers crossed all OK on the scan tomoz.

Rachel - Good luck for Friday soz don't know about the pineapple juice.

Jo - What time are you in on the 4th I've got min at 3pm.

Diddy - Have a fab time in Devon, good luck with the other clinic maybe a little break would be good before you start as then you'll be nice and relaxed.

JosieJo - Good Luck with your jabs, hope the white xmas they're predicting doesn't ruin your plans x


----------



## jo1985

jules my appt is 11am on 4th sadly wont see you there


----------



## kara76

josie wishing you all the luck in the world


----------



## Queenie1

josie good luck with your jab tonight hope it goes well. woo hoo your on the tx road again.   that its the one for you.

afm phone the embryologist labs and pete phoned me back. he said that he didn't think the drugs dh is on would affect him and if it did he said his sample he just gave was good and there were plenty of sperm and that they would have plenty to choose from for icsi. he did say the sample was good enough for ivf but i said due to a sample having some antisperm antibodies in it and me having poor quality eggs that they had suggested icsi best for us. he did say that he ought to know more about pain killers and sperm so is gonna look into it and ring me back tomorrow with info that he has found out. so hopefully it looks like tx will hopefully be back on. also i have ovulated today so af should be arriving on 30 or 31st dec.


----------



## skyblu

Emma Twins how fantastic.
All the best for the rest of your pregnancy.
Skyblu.


----------



## VenusInFurs

Aw thanks Skyblue and everyone else for your lovely wishes.  

I'm still in shock and have been worrying if I'll be able to cope financially and generally due to the extra pressures of twins.  But I felt so much better after Cerys sent me a lovely message (she's not usually very soppy so this was special!) saying that she's the happiest woman in the world and that we will be fine as we're going to enjoy it after wanting this so desparately for 3yrs.

Anyway, I just wanted to thank you all for your support over the past few months.  You've all been amazing and you all deserve to get your dream one day soon.  I wish you all the best luck in the world and hope that you don't have to suffer too much disappointment on your journeys.  I'm going to move onto a bumps or twins thread now.  I think I need the support of fellow twin mums!!

Good luck everyone!

Emma


----------



## LittleMissM

Emma - Congrats on your scan and twins 

   We have a beautiful heart beat and a perfect 13.3 baby 
They also dated me as 7 weeks and 6 days as of today so a few days ahead of what they originally saw on the last scan. To say I am a very happy woman would be a MAJOR understatement!!

DH was glued to the screen and it was lovely to see him so enthralled and enthused in it all. It was hard for me to see a lot lying down but she moved the screen so I could see the hb and it was the best thing in the world!!!!

My next official appointment will be my dating scan which is on 17 Jan but if I go a little   I may book a private scan inbetween, whats £75 for peace of mind

Last night I was feeling really rough and wanted to be sick for about 2 hours, was   it was hormones and the baby making me feel like this but was worried in case it was just nerves. I wished for m/s and maybe its coming my way


----------



## VenusInFurs

Aw Sue I'm so pleased for you!!!  Congratulations!!!!!!

Your measurements are fantastic too!!  Our twins were 7.2mm and 7.4mm and she didn't redate us so I'm now 7+1 today.  I was worried about lack of morning sickness but since the morning of the scan I've been so ill.  I can't stop eating as it's the only way to ease it and I'm getting migraines too.  So, if you're not suffering yet just enjoy it    

I'm moving over the twins thread but wish you a happy and healthy pregnancy


----------



## sammy75

congrats sue, really happy for you and dh, venus hope you still keep us updated from time to time, are you going to find out the sexes?

hi to everyone else hope you all ok.

as for me i still haven't heard from jodie it's been 3 weeks since i last spoke to her and she said that we were provisionally booked for early new year but i still have no dates, still can't believe for self funding i'm still waiting a year later, sorry for the moan but never thought they would take this long.


----------



## LittleMissM

Give them a call hun. I spoke to Rachel I think her name was, and she said if you call and get no call back, try again and say its urgent as you keep trying. She rebooked my dates and did it all over the phone to save me going back in previously. Lovely lady


----------



## sammy75

thanks sue, i tried monday and left a message but still no reply, i'm sure jodie will ring next week as long as nothing else has happened regarding recipient.     it will go ahead for jan.


----------



## LittleMissM

If no call back by tomorrow ring again. They may have missed your message hun xx


----------



## Queenie1

sorry for the me post but feeling very sorry for myself. 

pete phoned back and said the 2 drugs that dh is on will affect his sperm. so when i asked should we postpone tx he said he could not make that decision and that i should speak with one of the doctors. so i have an appointment with JE on tuesday.


----------



## PixTrix

Will catch up properly later and fill in about me but for now just want to send you a big hug Queenie. This is the last thing you needed when you are so close. Is this still a problem when having ICSI, as that is the whole point of having ICSI because of sperm issues. My DP is on very very heavy duty medication long term, hence the probs and ICSI. So there is hope, we got fertilisation. I hope you can get some answers from JE on tues and you know where I am get in touch if you need anything


----------



## SarahJaneH

Sorry to hear that Queenie, hopefully as Pix says that as you are having ICSI it won't be an issue. Fingers crossed you get the go ahead from JE on Tuesday.

Hiya Pix - hope you got on ok with the acu


----------



## PixTrix

Hia Sarah, hope all is well with you and the puds and the snow doesn't make it difficult for their arrival. Acu went really well thanks. I didn't have a good feeling about that bloke so I ended up booking in with Emma Williams and I am so glad I did. She is so lovely and made me feel really at ease she was very excited for me because she was treating a lady who had the same weak lupus anticoagulant as me and that she was put on clexane and prednisolone for her third IVF and she is now 20 weeks pregnant with twins! So she has got a really good feeling for me! I loved the acu to my surprise as I was a bit dubious before and I came out feeling so good P said I had a big grin on my face after being such a miserable mare! So back next tue and I can't wait.


----------



## kara76

queenie big hugs hun i hope you get some answers. shame lyndon isnt there you could of asked him and he would tell you...

pix ive meet emma and she is lovely


----------



## josiejo

Oh Queenie, so sorry. I hope that JE comes up with some sort of plan that means you can still get going this month. I also hope that you DH starts to recover very soon.

Sue, congrats on the scan, I hope you are able to relax a little bit now.

Sammy, I would just keep calling them, making a pest of yourself gets things moving

Pix how are things?

AFM - 1 jab down and however many to go, still feeling relaxed about it all Maybe that is because I have to get visiting the inlaws out the way before EC etc, not something I ever really look forward too. 
I have just arranged to meet up with a few friends when I am up in Scotland, 3 of them have kids so going to meet at a soft play. It is something I would normally avoid but decided I need to start being brave lol

They have put out weather warnings for Cornwall on Saturday so will have to wait and see if we are still going to head down or not.


----------



## kara76

josie your being very brave so big pat on the back girl


----------



## PixTrix

Hia Kara, hope you and the delightful Tyler are ok. Your poor Mum shingles is horrid. Emma is great aint she.

Hia Josie. Well done on your first jab. I can't wait to get going in the new year. When is your baseline ? Well done on going to meet with your friends and kids, its not easy but hey it will be you next. Be careful with the weather, don't take any risks. It is white here now and we are supposed to be picking up DP's daughter tomorrow but we are going to see how the weather is. Hope she can come bless her she is missing her dad, as he is her but no point in taking risks. I think it would be ok getting her down here tomorrow but be a risk that may not get her back for xmas day!


----------



## SarahJaneH

Pix that's fab your acu went so well. I have become a total convert and have had it all the way through pg too. Sounds like you will be in v good hands. It's great to hear positive stories from people in  a similar position isn't it. Hope you can make it to pick dp daughter up. No snow up here yet, but hear that there was a fair bit a few miles south from us.

Well done on your first jab Josie and good on you for getting together with your friends and children. Hope the snow doesn't stop you getting away on your break.


----------



## josiejo

Thank you, I will give myself a big pat on the back lol I am only going to the soft play in hope that one of the kids lets me go in it with them, I do love the ball pits and slides lol

Pix, my baseline is next Thursday, I am confused as to why it is so soon after starting DR but have checked with the clinic and they have said it is fine. How are you finding the wait to get started? 

How is the snow where you all are? We have had a wee bit, DH managed to get to work but it seems no one else can get down our hill as its very slippy or they are rubbish at driving. 

I have got loads to do today, yet I am still sitting on the sofa playing on the laptop. I have a dog snuggled into my neck and another right by my side so don't want to move.


----------



## Kitty71

Good morning girls,

Queenie hope you get everything sorted and you can still cycle   

Josiejo you are brave going to soft play. My twin nieces are 2 on christmas day and I'm gearing myself up for their soft play party too. 

It's snowing like mad in Cardiff wrap up warm everyone and don't go out unless you absolutely have too.

xxxx


----------



## Diddy16

Josiejo-well done you! I went to see my friend back in Devon when I was there. Her little boy is 4 & half months old. I loved cudding him-it's strange I don't feel bitter with my close friends having babies. They are so lovely and understanding about what we're going through (although, obviously, they don't understand completely). My friend in Devon feels bad that she got pregnant straight away without even trying, but she is such a lovely mum. The same as my other friend who had a mc then 2 lovely kids who we both adore.

Sue-Sooooooo fantastic to hear your lovely news from the scan. You must be thrilled to bits!

Queenie-I hope you're not feeling as down and that JE can give you some positive news on Tuesday. Lots of    coming your way!

Sammy-I agree with the others. Keep phoning and they will call back. There's only one time they didn't do it straight away with me and I called to find out they'd ticked me off to say I'd been called when I hadn't!

Kitty-where are you in Cardiff? It's crazy this morning. I looked out of the window and couldn't believe it! I know they predicted it but I half expected it to miss us! Luckily the lovely men from John Lewis have managed to deliver our new tv!! Yay!   Luckily we don't live on a big hill or they wouldn't have been able to! We're having a get together for a few friends tonight and did a massive shop last night. Not sure now if they'll all be able to make it as a couple live near Monmouth and another(one of whom is pregnant!)in Trowbridge near Bath. Tv so exciting though-we've been watching a 15" since moving in nearly 2 years ago as ours broke down when we moved in. It'll be so nice to see the whole picture and clearly!   It's our pressie to ourselves and DP wants to leave it under the tree til Christmas Day!  . Not sure that'll happen!  

Unfortunately AF has arrived. I know it's stupid but was hoping the month after tx something might happen as I've heard it can.   . Not to be so roll on next tx which will probably be end of Jan. On wards and upwards.

Big    to all!
xxxx


----------



## Kitty71

Hey Diddy,

I live in Grangetown at the minute (with the in-laws   whilst we save for a deposit/TX) and work in Cathedral Road so not far from home.

Enjoy the TV, it'll be lovely for christmas. I know what you mean about AF we live in hope eh   

K xxxx


----------



## jo1985

HAPPY SNOW DAY LADIES ,    its quite bad up here in aberdare c the diff between the pavement and road lol and its still snowing now  hope ur all keeping well and safe and dont go out unless u have to . soz no perosnals aint long woke up lol 

have gd wkend x


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Hi all, 

Sue - huge congrats on your little miracle, I bet you are so relieved after the scan
Venus - congrats on the twins, good luck
Queenie - so sorry for you, hope JE gives you good news on Tuesday, good luck
Pix - glad your appt went well, not long now..
Josie - glad DR is going well
Hey Kara, ordered my gestone now - yikes !

Sorry to anyone I've missed, had a rough week so need to catch up a bit better. Not long til January for all us cycling then

Mrs T x


----------



## Diddy16

Kitty-I live in Whitchurch so we should grab a cuppa one day! Not far!

Well-it's snowed thick and fast in Cardiff all day. TV all set up!   DP changed his mind! It's sooooo big!   DP was home at 11.30 as he works up in the Valleys and the roads up there were shut after he got home! They asked me to work as hardly any staff had made it in! Of course my super organised boss( ) had not organised cover in case of snow and no bosses are in so the poor girls are having to struggle.
Looks like our party for 10 may turn into one for 2! Luckily DP has a 4x4 so we could pick up our friends that live close but the others are too far away. We did a big shop last night but I'm sure we'll manage to consume at least some of the alcohol and food!   
Looks like we'll be re-arranging for NYE but I'm working til 8! Boo!
Big hugs to all and keep warm and safe!
xxxx


----------



## Jule

Hi everyone.

Emma wow twins congratulations-there are a few of us with twins now.

Queeniehope dh pain killers wont delay your tx, hope je gives you good news on tue, you are so close now   

Pix when do you start?

Diddy how are you?  What happened with work.  Sorry not verty good with texts at the moment i have been so busy with work and so tired after work.

Josie great news you have started dr.

Jo how are you, when do you start?

Kitty hi

Hi to everyone else


----------



## jo1985

hi jules how you doing ? Wow 12 wks now they r flyin by . I got appt jan so ill know more by then sent 2nd nhs form back but was told 6 months but mayb be less as heard they faster now with no private . I got the tape measure out earlier 11inch out side back door the door skims the snow lol


----------



## RachelC27

evening ladies, just 2 update, et was brought forward 2 yesterday in case of bad weather (good job t aswell!) so am officially pupo at last! only problem being didnt have quite long enough 4 embies 2 get 2 blast so they went in as day 4s.  Had 4 defrosted, 2 lost cells and didnt develop but the other 2 scored well so are back where they belong. Little bit anxious, wouldnt consider myself as particulaly thick but always seems 2 be sumthing I dont fully understand.  embies didnt score that well on symmetry, but anna sed not 2 worry as they were perfect as fresh and is probably an affect of being frozen and thawed and were in the process of merging into a day 4.  Cant help but think shud have let them defrost a few more, but there we are its done now so will have 2 wait and see, fingers crossed! 
Good luck 2 everyone hope everyone ok xx


----------



## jo1985

ah rachel congrats on being pupo take it easy rest up - not that can do much else with snow and praying it works 4 u x


----------



## Queenie1

rachel congrats on being pupo

thank you all for your messages.
afm well dh has today been admitted to hospital for the weekend to be monitored and will have to have a mri scan on monday and then possibly a op on his back depending on what scan shows. i have been at the royal gwent hospital all day with him and have just got home and bless him he is still waiting to be taken to a ward. so if he does have another back op next week then i expect we will have to delay tx until he is well again.


----------



## Jule

congratulations on being pupo

Queenie oh my goodness poor dh.I hope he gets a bed tonight.he must be in so much pain to be back in hosp.I'm so sorry he is so unwell.hope after the weekend he is much better and tx won't be too delayed for you.


----------



## PixTrix

congrats on being pupo Rach. 

Hia jule I've got baseline 10th Jan. Can't wait. Though going to see doc on tues to get myself checked over on tues so will see what she has got to say. I used to get lower back pain second half of cycle but since lap it the pain has increased and is there permanent now even had to take tramadol last night.

Aw Queenie your poor DH is really suffering at the mo, just gutted for you to be going through this now after such a long wait for tx. I hope things settle down soon and you can go ahead with tx.

Well the snow has well and truely laid here. We had to cancel DP's DD coming so he's really upset today. He has never missed having her the week before crimbo. We should have been having our christmas day on Sunday, presents all wrapped and turkey in! Never mind we'll have one with her after christmas.


----------



## kara76

rachel well done on being pupo symenty -they look to see if all cells are same size, frozen embryos often lose cells but thats fine as the cells split again and make up the lose

queenie massive hugs to you, hope your poor dh doesnt have to have an op and big hugs to you too

pix lots of snow here too


----------



## Queenie1

hi all thanks for your hugs and messages. 

we just don't seem to be having any luck at the moment. dh is still in hospital and today they took him from newport to abergavenny for a mri scan as mri scanner in newport is broke. he will get results and then they will operate. they are concerned about him due to him having numbness. then we have the bad luck of all this happening when we were due to start tx and now to finish it all off just got home and have a leak from boiler pipe. so have boiler man coming in the morning. please can i have some good luck soon. hope je has some for us on tuesday that we will not have to wait long after dh has had op.

josie hope jabs are going well.

pix hi how are you not long now and you will be jabbing away.


----------



## marieclare

Hi ladies, just wanted to send some hugs to Queenie you really are going through it at the moment you poor thing, I really hope things pick up for DH and you get boiler sorted    

Pix hope you get some answers on the pain from the doc, what a shame about dp daughter, the weather is the same here the roads are all dreadful. 

Congrats on being pupo Rachel. Best wishes for next 2 weeks   

Jule hope you're doing ok xxx


----------



## Diddy16

Queenie-sending you a MASSIVE squeeze honey! So so sorry you & DP are having such a rough time at the mo. I hope your luck changes soon and that you manage to keep warm with the boiler leaking! Thinking of you hun!     

Jule-work is horrible as usual. Will tx you details. Hopefully catch up soon-you free next week? Hope you're feeling better!
xxxx


----------



## Jule

Pix wow not long til baseline.r u doing sp this time.
Bet dh is gutted his daughter hasn't come but the weather is awful.I haven't moved my car yet goodness knows how we will be tom I really want to get into work.
Will u have his daughter for new year instead?

Queenie so sorry that the boiler is leaking on top of dh being in hosp hopefully the man will fix it with little problems.when will he be operated on if needed will it be this wk?

Marie nice to hear from you how are you?have u had your scan yet?I'm fine still got a cold that I've had for about a month now but apart from that all ok.

Diddy any days u r off this wk?I think I could meet tue or wed for a coffee if your free


----------



## Jule

Oh seems my phone is playing up lol I've posted my message about 5 times 

I have removed them    Shellebell


----------



## SarahJaneH

Queenie, you so deserve some good luck - hope JE has some good news for you on Tues and fingers crossed for dh's op and your boiler    

Sorry you had to cancel dp daughters visit Pix, what a shame hope you can get together again soon 

Congrats on being pupo Rachel, best of luck to you

Hi to everyone, hope the snow isn't causing too much bother for folk


----------



## Kitty71

Hi Girls,

Been in bed with flu last couple of days and am only just resurfacing    Been a long time since I had such a high temperature but glad it's gone now and hopefully I've had my share of illness before tx. 

Diddy yep Whitchurch is not far at all and I would love to meet up for a cuppa sometime so we'll arrange something for the new year.

Rachel congrats on being Pupu hun    please be careful if you go out in this weather.

Love to you all,

k xxxxx


----------



## RachelC27

Aww thanks everyone, in bed watching the tely at the min, having some quite nasty sharp pulling sort of pains, never experienced these b4? Anyone got any ideas? Could it be the cyclogest? Shouldnt be af cos still taking the hrt tabs, tho wouldnt b the 1st time my bodys let me dwn, love and luck 2 all xx

[/quote]


----------



## RachelC27

just wanted 2 add the pulling pain seems 2 be behind my belly button!


----------



## Queenie1

hi all

rachel glad your resting up, not sure what the pulling pains are but i'm sure someone will be along who will have some idea. hope it is just your embies snuggling in.

kitty glad your flu has gone and your on the road to recovery.

jules   at all your messages. hope your phone sorts it self out.

pix how are you did your gp tell you what is causing the pain. hope dp dd is able to get to stay soon with you both.

afm boiler man arrived this morning and has looked at problem and temporaily fix it until he can get a new part tomorrow. 
been to visit dh today. scan results came back and had some good news as the disc is pushing on nerve not on spinal chord which is a blessing but he is still in loads of pain. he is seeing specialist tomorrow and will no then if they will operate or put him on waiting list for op. dh seemed down today think it is geting to him being in so much pain all the time and unable to get any sleep .


----------



## skyblu

Queenie, so sorry dh is poorly big   to you both.
Fingers crossed you can still do tx January.

Rachel congrats on being pupo, take it easy for the next 2 weeks and the pulling is quite normal, but phone the clinic tomorrow if you are really worried.
Take care all
Skyblu.xx


----------



## jo1985

well ladies hope your all ok im stuck im work doc g wanted ne this morning so caught train to work and he and wife caught train to hosp but trains r suspended so i cant get home nor they can and wow its comin down . Looks like white christmas this year x


----------



## Sam76

Hope you're all staying safe and warm!
Queenie – sorry to hear that you're  having a bad time and hope DH is feeling much better soon. Hope all  goes well for your appointment tomorrow and that weather has settled  and doesn't cause too much disruption.  
Josie – hope DR is going well  
Diddy – hope work is better and you  can enjoy a festive break
Pix – hope weather doesn't scupper  any more plans for you. Sorry to hear you've been in pain – hope  that's getting better  
Emma – congrats on Sadie's new  arrivals and twins news – that must have been a surprise!  
Rachel – congrats on being pupo – I  had lots of funny pulling that I hadn't felt before on 2ww. Hope you  can rest, relax and enjoy Christmas
Kitty – sorry to hear you've been  poorly – hope you're all better for Crimbo
Jo – hope you're managing ok being  stranded and that mr g and his wife manage to get back!
Hi Mrs Tand JulesP xx

Snowy waves to anyone I've missed –  finding it hard to keep up but so lovely to see that there are lots  of people about to start cycling – thinking of you all and wishing  you tons of luck 

Sam xx


----------



## binkyboo

Hi all, hope everyone is doing ok with this snow around and everyone is staying safe. Congratulations Emma on twins, I am still rubbish on personals! We went down heath last week for bloods etc, dh had semen analysis booked for 11.30am, got there at 11.20am, 12.10pm we still hadnt been seen, according to them they had no record of our appointment although we had a letter, they eventually saw him anyway, and then made our way downstairs for bloods. We have planning now on Thursday, starting to get nervous as dont know what to expect, I know I have to have vaginal scan which not looking foward to..... I just hope they dont cancel due to the weather, I have a party wed night, I will be ok to drink wont I?, I had bloods last week so I would think so Will update you more later in the week. Take care all and stay safe. xxxx


----------



## jo1985

hi all finally made it home hope everyone is ok . Binky good luck for plannin appt they just go through what drugs you ll be on what protocol etc i had my drugs that day to x


----------



## Kitty71

Hi Girls,

Good luck for tomorrow Queenie   

Binky good luck for planning. That will be lovely for you to get everything scehduled before xmas. 

Hi Jo & Sam   

Feeling a bit ropey again this evening so I'm off to bed. 

Take care all,

k xx


Kitty xxxx


----------



## marieclare

Binky, have you had a tv scan before? If not don't worry they don't hurt its really not too bad xx


----------



## binkyboo

Never had one!!! just have to relax which I find hard! thanks xx


----------



## marieclare

I thought it would be like a smear but its not as bad as that by a longshot, I would even say its fairly comfortable when the probe is in and can be dead interesting to see all your bits and bobs on the screen so that can distract from the weirdness. Good luck you'll be absolutely fine xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Just a quick one as I am working from home today after a nightmare journey of 3 and a half hours, normally takes me 20 mins. Arrgghh!!

Just wanted to wish Queenie all the best for your appt today, hope it's good news. Sounds like DH is having a tough time, I have the same problem and that's what caused our break in treatment. Hope DH gets some news on what they are going to do for him.

Congrats Rachel on being PUPO, take it easy and enjoy !

Mrs T x


----------



## josiejo

Hope today went well Queenie.

Rachel, congrats on being PUPO, hope you manage to stay sane.

Binkyboo, best of luck with your appointment.

AFM. Just had a lovely few snowless days in Cornwall, was so nice we even sat outside a cafe having a cream tea yesterday. Decided to come home today as there was no snow forcast. Wish we had stayed as was not expecting this much snow on getting home and all the fun to follow. Eventually managed to get to the top of our street, DH decided to park on the hill rather than stay at the top. Bad move as he proceeded to skid right into a telegraph pole, thankfully he is ok but the car is in a bad way and is un-drivable. Still waiting on insurance calling us back to see what is happening and if we will be getting a hire car. I hope we are otherwise I we won't be seeing any family or get to Scotland for New Year. Just when we thought that was bad enough, we come in to a freezing house with a boiler that refuses to come on. Someone is coming to look at it tomorrow, thankfully we have an open fire and loads of coal and logs, think we will be sleeping in the livingroom tonight. I am hoping that my laptop packing up a few days ago means we have had our 3.
We have appointment on baseline on Thursday and will now have to get the bus, train and another bus to get there, 1st time in 4 or 5yrs we have only had one car.

I hope you are all staying safe in this weather.


----------



## Jule

Oh dear josiejo what a nightmare.hope u can get a hire car and get to family for xmas.hope the boiler is sorted as well.bet u wished u had stayed in cornwall!

Binky good luck for appt thur and have a gr8 nite on wed.drink won't hurt I drank on parties until my tx.

Rachel congrats on being pupo.

Queenie what happened up in appt


----------



## Queenie1

josie what a awful time for you. glad dh is ok. hope this doesnt spoil your xmas plans. hope you keep warm tonight. snuggle up. good luck for scan on thursday

binkyboo scans are fine. good luck

afm saw JE today and she was so lovely. any way we can continue with icsi even though dh is on all the drugs, said they would find ones that are ok for tx. so have decided to delay tx for a month as i just don't think i could cope starting tx next week and dh in pain. she said we can delay it again if nearer the time we are not ready. so ec is booked for week beg 7th feb which isn't that far away.
been to visit dh today and they are gonna do a spinal injection  hopefully before xmas to see if they can ease the pain so that he can walk better. he is seeing his own consultant next wed and we will know then if they will operate and when.


----------



## RachelC27

Thanks 4 the good luck wishes girls!
Glad JE was able 2 sort things 4 u queenie
Still havin pulling pains, plus a short sharp stabbing pain where the embies were put back in. Just wondering if any1 knew of any1 who had pain but still got a Bfp? xx


----------



## jo1985

queenie glad je was glad to reassure u that tx can go ahead when ur ready all the best for when u start and hope dh gets better soon x


----------



## miriam7

hi all im so far behing that i dont know where to start so good luck to those on the 2ww hope you stay sane over christmas ! queenie your poor hubby it sounds like hes in agony the poor sod hope they can do something for him and that hes not in hospital for christmas .. glad you can delay tx till your ready tho


----------



## RachelC27

Evening ladies
In a right state at min! Still got pain which is accompanied by bleeding! Mostly brown and pink when wiping.  Am really scared its Another ectopic. Am only 6dp 4dt. Havnt phoned anywhere yet as am worried they will keep me in over xmas. If i went 4 blood test would hcg levels be high enuf 2 b detected yet? Any advice much apprieciated xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Rachel, sorry I can't help but I'm sure someone who knows more will be along soon. I would ring if I was you though, better safe than sorry. Take care x


----------



## kara76

rachel a blood test would pick up hcg level, i know your worried about at ectopic and if it were it wouldnt be causing bleeding this early and you would be in no danger. i personally would call clinic or see gp as you dont want this worry over christmas. i had a beta hcg done at 9 days post 2 day et and it showed a level of 10, so you would deffo pick up something with blood test tomorrow


----------



## Queenie1

rachel sorry to hear that hope you get hold of someone who can help. sending   that all is fine.

afm dh is home woo hoo i have missed him. they have injected into the nerve a blocker to stop the pain but only temporaily he has app with his consultant next week to see what he will do. just hope he doesn't put him on a long waiting list.


----------



## kara76

queenie great news your dh is home and i hope the injection lasts well and the waiting list isnt too long


----------



## RachelC27

Thanks 4 replying girls,
Thanks kara, i feel much better knowing that bout the hcg levels and stuff. 
Got a constant dull ache in right side where dodgy tube is and a very strange feeling of pressure down below. Was exactly same with ectopic and was bleeding this early last time. Am going 2 phone clinic 1st thing and see what they have 2 say bout it. Xx


----------



## Queenie1

rachel good luck with clinic today hope they are able to help you.  

thanks kara yes its lovely to have him home.


----------



## josiejo

Queenie, so pleased that your DH is home. Fingers crossed its not a big waiting list and that all is perfect for cycling in Feb.

Rachel, hope you manage to get through to the clinic and have your mind put at ease.

Binky good luck today

AFM, we are off on our mini adventure of getting to the clinic without a car for my baseline Its a bus, train, bus journey with us not having a clue where to get the bus so it will be fun. We are collecting a courtesy car late afternoon and our car should be getting taken to the garage today if the truck can get on our hill. A few of us cleared the snow yesterday but the road still looks a little slippy. We also have heating again so everything is slowly falling back into place, just need to decide if we should travel up north after Christmas day.


----------



## Queenie1

josie good luck with your journey to clinic. hope scan goes well. glad to hear you have heating now.


----------



## Queenie1

MERRY CHRISTMAS TO YOU ALL



Hope you all have a lovely day.


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Merry Christmas to you too Queenie, you must be so pleased to have DH home. Hope he feels better soon and Feb will be here before you know it.

Hope you're ok Rachel, thinking of you today x

Hi to everyone else, hope you all have a great Christmas, I'm hoping next will be better, fingers crossed !

Mrs T x


----------



## SarahJaneH

Hi all

Queenie, glad to hear dh is home and you won't have to delay tx too much

Josie, hope your journey to / from clinic was ok and baseline went well

Thinking of you Rachel, hope you have managed to get in touch with clinic

Wishing everyone all the best for Christmas xxx


----------



## Diddy16

Merry Christmas to all you lovely ladies!
 
xxxx


----------



## jo1985

wishing u all a fab christmas love to all xx


----------



## josiejo

Merry Christmas everyone. Hope you have a fantastic day and lets hope that we will all have an extra special one next year. xx


----------



## skyblu

MERRY CHRISTMAS LADIES AND THANK YOU ALL FOR YOUR SUPPORT OVER THE LAST 6 MONTHS
SKYBLU.XX


----------



## kara76

Hope you ladies have a good christmas, I know how hard this time of year can be. Love and luck to your all


----------



## yrblueeyedgirl

Merry Christmas everyone 
hope your all ok .
love Alison xxxx


----------



## Taffy Girl

Just wanted to pop in and wish you all a happy christmas - dont get much chance to post but I do try and read and keep track of where you all are. 

I hope and pray that your dreams will come true in the coming year. 
x


----------



## Kitty71

Wishing you all happy christmas.



Kitty xxxxxxxx


----------



## sammy75

merry xmas everyone.


----------



## binkyboo

Hey everybody, hope you all had a lovely Christmas day. I am home alone for a couple  of hours as DH has gone to Cardiff for the football, so snuggled up in new pj's on the sofa!!!! I have come down with dreaded lurgy tho, so feel crap at the moment!!!
Well I had my planning appt on Thursday and I think it went really well, I saw Jodie who was really nice. I understand a lot more now about what will happen, DH has to repeat SA test next week, as the other one was low, but that happened when we did it before at LWC and the 2nd time was fine. They said they will then decide if it will be icsi or ivf. My AMH hadnt come back, but they said cause of my endo they would put me on the long protocol, and have given me suprecuer (i think!), AF is due 1st Jan so she said for me to start injection 21 days after. I have also been givem provisional dates for baseline, ec etc. Good news was I had internal scan and she couldnt see any cysts grown back since my op in March, so I was happy with that!!!!  Just wait now!!! Hope you all enjoy the rest of your holidays and everyone is ok xxxxx


----------



## jo1985

good news binky hope af arrives on time and u can get going x


----------



## josiejo

Hope everyone had a lovely Christmas. I feel like I have put on at least 2 stone with all the eating and no exercise lol

Binky, what time were you at the clinic on Thursday? Such good news you now have dates to get started, it will be here before you know it.

Who else is starting about now, I am a little lost now.

AFM, we are just getting organised to head off to visit family for a further 2 Christmas celebrations. Off to in laws 1st them up Scotland for New Year. Not really had any pressies yet so looking forward to see what weird and wonderful things our parents have got us, it is always good for a laugh.

Start Stimms the day we arrive home, not looking forward to the fun of mixing Menopur again especially as I am on 6 powders this time, maybe I will get DH to do it so he feels involved lol

What plans does everyone have for New Year?


----------



## binkyboo

Hi Josejo, we were there for an appt at 2pm, so in the waiting room from about 1.45pm! x


----------



## Diddy16

Hope all you lovely ladies are enjoying the festive period!  

Josiejo-I was on 6 vials of Menopur a night-was a real faff! I assume they haven't brought the pen out yet!

Have worked most of Christmas & only have New Years day off now but I've still had a nice time and eaten and drank far too much! Can't wait to find another job-I really hate it now. Couldn't believe one of the Deputy Managers this morning on handover. We had a pt who had PID in her med history. She said 'dirty cow-you can only get that one way!' I was sooooooo angry had to contain myself from shouting 'I've had that' apart from the fact it's totally inappropriate and unprofessional of her to make comments like that! I can't believe the attitude of the management and some staff on the ward. It's horrible.    . There are some lovely nurses on the ward who I know would also be horrified but there are some bad eggs. Anyway-sorry for the rant!

Getting nervous about my appointment with the new clinic on 6th Jan. I know they'll probably think I'm crazy for wanting to have another go with my OE but we just want to give it one more bash as I got as far as 2ww first time. We've talked about DE and, if unsuccessful again, we will take that route. We needed to make the decision to stop at some point as all our savings will be gone and it's such a huge emotional rollercoaster as you all know so we've decided on one more go with my OE.

I'm still having the night sweats and slight bleeding every time I have sex, will ask the new consultant about this. 

We're having a party NYE as our Christmas one was cancelled due to the snow-nobody could get here! So that should be fun, DP has to do all the getting stuff ready as I'm working til 8! I did cook a load of chilli though so that's in the freezer!

Anyway chaps. Have a fantastic New Year! I'll be having lots of Mulled wine, bubbly, wine, crisps and general unhealthy stuff before next tx begins!

Big       to all!
xxxx


----------



## Jule

Good news on your planning binky.hopefully not long for you to start tx.
Josie only few more days for you to start inj good luck.


Diddy there a shame u had to work it all.I remember those days so well  although like u I always managed to enjoy christmas around the shifts.hopefully you will be out of the ward soon and onto to pastures new.good luck for you appt.jan will be less hectic for me so hopefully we will get to meet for coffee.


----------



## Diddy16

Thanks Jule. Wow-things are ticking along nicely for you. You must have told most people by now. Be great to meet up in Jan-my shifts are a bit crap cos keep getting put on lates which start at 12 and finish at 8 so no time to do anything. Hopefully we can meet up the second week after my appointment. Any suggestions of things to ask when I go? I don't not what to expect. JE said there would be no point in changing the tx as nothing else, in her opinion, would work better so they may think the same. She's never been particularly encouraging but I guess she's being realistic about my chances.
xxxx


----------



## jo1985

hey ladies hope all ok and had a good christmas . Had some bad news last night child i look after who been ill for couple wk s passed away i lost 5 yr old last christmas now this lad . Bad times but tryin to be upbeat x


----------



## binkyboo

Happy new year everyone, may we all have what we hope and dream for in the new year. xxxx


----------



## Jule

Happy new year evwryone.hope u all have a nice eving and 2011 brings everyone their dreams


----------



## kara76

Happy new year everyone, I'm praying that u all get your little miracles in 2011.


----------



## sammy75

happy new year to everyone and hopefully we'll start the thread for 2011 with some bfp's so good luck to all those with upcoming cycles, and those who are already cycling.

sorry to hear your sad news jo.

sending lots of     to all of you.


----------



## Kitty71

Kitty xxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Happy New Year everyone, let's hope there's lots more to celebrate in 2011 x


----------



## jo1985

happy new year to you all and praying for bfp in 2011 for us all


----------



## skyblu

HAPPY NEW YEAR LADIES. I HOPE 2011 BRINGS YOU ALL YOUR DREAMS AND HOPES.
SKYBLU.XX  TO YOU ALL


----------



## Queenie1

HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYONE.  THAT 2011 BRINGS US ALL OUR DREAMS.


----------



## RachelC27

Happy New Year Everyone!  
Well  the pain and the bleedin stopped last week after a few days. was very bemusing! hoping and praying it stays away cos........
Its a   pleeeeeeese stay with us    
thankyou everyone for all your support! xxxx


----------



## Taffy Girl

Rachel Congratulations - what a fantastic start to 2011..... lets hope this this is the first of many in 2011. 

Wishing you all a very Happy New Year - I hope and pray that all your dreams come true this year 
x


----------



## sammy75

RACHEL, FIRST TO START OFF THE NEW YEAR 2011 AND    THAT WE ALL WILL HAVE OUR BFP'S.


----------



## jo1985

ah rachel what a way to start 2011 lets hope the bfp continue. i got my appt jan 4th c what will be said cuz my follow up was very brief in oct x


----------



## Jule

Congratulations rachel lovely way to start the new year.let's hope this is the start of many


----------



## claire1

Rachel congratulations, what a great way to start 2011.

Hope everyone had a good night, and hoping that all your dreams come true.


----------



## kara76

Hiya all

Rach congratulations, so hope your bfp sets a tend for 2011

How is evryone?


----------



## Daizymay

Hello my loverlies, 
Happy New Year to you all. I've been away for a few months - got hit a bit hard by the last failed tx cycle - but have picked myself up and am back for the New Year and next cycle. What fantastic news from Rachel - a brilliant start to to the year - congrats hun!
I start treatment this week - short protocol - who else will be in this week? (sorry - guess I should read back!!!)
daizymay x


----------



## SarahJaneH

Happy New Year everyone, wishing you all the best for 2011 and hope it is the year your dreams come true xxx

Rach, big congrats on your bfp, fab start for the new year!

Good luck with your treatment daizymay and anyone else about to start


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Rachel, many congratulations on your BFP - what a fab way to start 2011. Lets hope you've started a trend.. x


----------



## skyblu

Rachel
Skyblu.xx


----------



## Queenie1

rachel congratulations to you what a lovely new year present. i hope this is the first of many bfp  for 2011.

here is the last list i can find so we know where everyone is this year. 

RachelC27...................FET 13th Dec
Diddy.........................FU 14th Dec
Josiejo........................Stims 15th Dec - Scan 23rd Dec -  EC 17th Jan  
Binkyboo.....................Appointment 23rd Dec - TX Feb
Jo1985.......................Appointment 4th Jan 2011
Julespenfold.................FU 4th Jan 2011
Sundancer...................TX 4th Jan 2011
PixTrix........................Baseline 10th Jan - EC 24th Jan  
Kitty..........................Baseline 11th Jan - EC 24th Jan
BevD..........................FET Jan
Mrs Thomas.................Tx Jan 2011
Queenie......................Tx Feb 2011
Dasiymay....................Waiting
LizG...........................Waiting 2nd NHS
JK1............................TX March/April


----------



## sun dancer

Rachel what a fantastic way 2 start the new yr off congrats on ur bfp 
Happy new yr 2 everyone hope u hav all had a gd xmas and new yr


----------



## PixTrix

big congratulations Rachel that is a lovely start to 2011, here's hoping that all of us will follow.

Aw Jo, so sorry that is such sad news.

How are you getting on Josie?

Sorry will read back to catch up on everyone but think I read that you are a day behind me daizymay. Am I right in thinking that you stop the pill on the 7th for baseline on the 11th? I'm the 6th for the 10th. although if the last time I was on the pill is anything to  go by baseline will be delayed.

Sorry I haven't been about much ladies but flippin nora have I battled with being on the pill this time. If I haven't been a depressed crying wreck I've been a grouchy angry monster and boy has DP caught the tail end of it. Also been feeling a little unwell with lower back and abdo pain but that not as bad as it was and suppose must have been still healing after op. Thursday can't come fast enough to stop it, hope the mega sore boobs go too!

Wishing you all a very happy and productive 2011


----------



## kara76

Queenie how's your hubby!

Pix you poor girl, the pill did exactly the same to me its was awful. Will have to meet up again soon, I need to get to carmarthen as I have voucher for new look and next

Josie hope your ok

Mrs t how's u

Hope everyone is well


----------



## bloobloo

Hey Girls,

Hope you dont mind me dropping in!  I had my baseline scan last Wednesday, booked in for another scan next Wednesday.  Does anyone have any tips for the injections, my tummy is very red and hot around where I do the injections, and I have loads of little bruises?

Congrats Rachel, thats fab news!  Happy New Year everyone!

x


----------



## RachelC27

Thankyou girls!   
Am really hoping that iv started a trend for the new year!  will be thinking of you all !  
xxxx

bloobloo I used to hold a tiptop or sumthing from the freezer on my belly b4 and after injections an give it a good rub! not sure if it helped, felt as tho it did ! xx


----------



## jo1985

just wanted to say good luck to jules and sundancer for appt tues mine is 11 am . Hoping all is ok with everyone else x


----------



## Daizymay

Hi all, 
Thanks for the welcome back messages – this is a great place!
Bloobloo – I’ve been around before, just back after a few months break – welcome. I’m a bit of a neat freak when it comes to injections and work my way across my belly in twos – I always look like I’ve repeatedly been stabbed with a two pronged fork! I pinch my skin quite hard – that seems to help. I’ve added you to the list (and updated myself and RachelC27 BFP!!!). 
Pixtrix – I’m on an antagonist cycle this time round – baseline booked for wed 5th , EC w/c 24th Jan – same as you and Kitty (Hi Kitty).
Good luck tomorrow Sundancer, Jo1985 & Julespenfold. Hi to everyone else – hope the New Year is being good to you all.
Daizymay.

RachelC27...................FET 13th Dec – BFP!!!!!
Diddy.........................FU 14th Dec
Josiejo........................Stims 15th Dec - Scan 23rd Dec -  EC 17th Jan  
Binkyboo.....................Appointment 23rd Dec - TX Feb
Jo1985.......................Appointment 4th Jan 2011
Julespenfold.................FU 4th Jan 2011
Sundancer...................TX 4th Jan 2011
PixTrix........................Baseline 10th Jan - EC 24th Jan  
Kitty..........................Baseline 11th Jan - EC 24th Jan
BevD..........................FET Jan
Mrs Thomas.................Tx Jan 2011
Queenie......................Tx Feb 2011
Daizymay....................Baseline 5th Jan – EC 24th Jan
LizG...........................Waiting 2nd NHS
JK1............................TX March/April
Bloobloo……….………….Baseline 29th Dec


----------



## Sam76

Happy New Year to all on this thread   

Rach - congrats on BFP   

Looks like Jan will be a busy month, so I'm sure it won'tbe long before the BFPs are coing thick and fast   xxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Only a quick post as I'm on my mobile and have three of my nieces here for a sleepover tonite, what was I thinking lol!

Pix hope you feel better soon. Hey Kara, I'm fine thanks hun, glad to be back on the rollercoaster! Good luck for appts this week all, will catch up better soon 

Had my baseline today for second IVF at CRMW so start stimms SP tomorrow. On the same timescales as last time EC likely to be around 2 weeks.

Mrs T x


----------



## PixTrix

Be great to meet up again kara, let me know when you're free. 

Thanks Mrs t. Great that you are starting again wishing you lots of luck.

Good luck with your appoint Jo, ask JE if you can book your dates in while you are there.

Looks like we will be sharing the 2ww madness daizymay! I'm also doing the short protocol but not the antagonist.

Good luck to you all with appoints this week, I can't believe that after so long I will be jabbng again in week, bring it on!


----------



## sun dancer

Hia Girls im not starting till nxt wk now as af was late last month so hopefully af arrives on time nxt tuesday so i should b starting nxt weds thanks for the gd luck wishes hope everyone else is ok x


----------



## sammy75

hi everyone, good luck to you girls with appts tommorow,
good luck to those who are cycling atm,
and good luck to those waiting to start,

i will be doing lots of   that 2011 will be lucky for all of us.


----------



## josiejo

Happy New Year everyone. Hope you are all doing well.

Rachel, many congratulations. I hope you have started a very positive trend for this year.

Queenie, how is DH?

Pix, sounds like you are having a proper rough time of it, Thursday is almost here.

Sun Dancer, fingers crossed for AF to arrive on time so you can get going

Mrs Thomas, good luck with stimms, I start today too.

Daizymay, good luck with starting treatment.

Jo and Jules, good luck with your appointments tomorrow.

Kara, how are you?

AFM, I am just back after 6 days of visiting family, having another 2 Christmases and New Year in Scotland. I have eaten so much food I am sure I am going to burst everytime I inject lol It has been eventful as mother in law had to go to A&E when we arrived there and was kept in overnight. She is ok but is in a huge amount of pain due to a hernia. We had left before she got back home but so glad we did as later that night there was a massive family fallout resulting in brother in law walking out and mother and father in law ending up in tears. Younger brother in law is being a little brat basically, and he is saying he wants nothing to do with his older brother, wife and kids. Its just not Christmas without some sort of barney, hopefully it will be sorted when he realises he is being a twit. Thankfully visit to Scottish family was event free and really good fun.
Down regging is going surprisingly well, just a few head aches in the evening. Start Stimms tonight and have my next scan on 10th. Still feeling weirdly calm about it all this time which can only be a good thing.


----------



## binkyboo

Hi everyone, hope all is well. Congratulations Rachel, thats fab news. Well AF was due on 1/1/11 and has been late, I always get confused over day 1 of my cycle due to the endo but Jodie told me it is the first red blood (sorry), if so I think it will be tonight or tommorow, then start down reg in 21 days, I think I will have to phone to rearrange dates as result of AF. DH has another SA on Thursday, so all ticking along nicely. Only a short one today, catch up soon. xx


----------



## Kitty71

Congratulations Rachel, fab way to start the year!!

Pix I've not had the best of times on the pill either. Had breakthrough bleeding since boxing day and have been a bit grouchy too especially today, but maybe the thought of going back to work tomorrow isn't helping.

Hi Bloo I always found that not injecting to soon after a bath helped with the bruising.

Jules & Sundancer good luck for your appointmants tomorrow.

Hi Mrs Thomas and good luck for te cycle     

Good luck to everyone   this thread is going to be very busy overthe next few weeks.

Kitty xxxx


----------



## PixTrix

of all the times we actually want AF to turn up she can be a right pain sundancer! Hope its on time next week.

Sounds like you've had an eventful time Josie! Glad you've enjoyed your extended christmas. Woohoo, good luck for stimms tonight. What time are you in clinic on the 10th. My appoint is 12.45, although I bet AF will be late so will have to postpone!

How are you doing Sammy?

Hi binkyboo, hope AF is soon here so you can start counting down the days to starting.

Isn't the pill yuk Kitty, its evil!! Never mind not long until we stop now. Good luck for baseline.

Hi Bloo, good luck for your scan on wed. You will start to get a little sore where you are injecting. Try to change the site every evening.

Lots of luck tomorrow Jo and Jules.

Good luck for your stimms today Mrs. T


----------



## jo1985

thanks everyone hope get some answers tom as fu was very poor wana start again asap x


----------



## binkyboo

Well AF has arrived, I never thought I would be so happy!! I will now start on the supreceur on Sunday 23rd Jan. Oooh I hate needles!! Can somebody tell me how you do the tickers please and put the info about yourself in the post? Ta x


----------



## Kitty71

Great news that af has arrived for you Binky   

To do a ticker just click on someone else's that you like and that will take you to one of the ticker sites.

To do your personal info click on Profile from the menu at the top under your name.

k xxx


----------



## SarahJaneH

Just popping in to wish you all good luck, looks like it is a really busy time so lots of cycle buddies to keep each other company


----------



## Jule

Ooh how exciting loads of u with appts and cycling at moment and soon so good luck everyone.can't wait to see more bfp,its gonna be a busy jan


----------



## kara76

wow this is a busy thread, i m trying to keep up

things are moving quick now for a good few of you and i wish you all the luck in the world


----------



## sammy75

hi pix, god this thread has got busy lol, i am fine thanks still waiting for jodie to give me dates to start which she said just before xmas that def in the new year so hopefully i'll be joining you all but i will make sure i follow all of your journey's and i'm hoping that you will all have positive outcomes.


----------



## jo1985

hi all wow clinic was busy this morning. Well saw je said bout my test results from oct tested thyroid and others but all ok and she admitted they were over cautious with my cycle and drugs should had been upped. They weighed me and took height bmi is 32 i ben naughty over xmas lol but she told me need to loose 6 kg and them phone back and book appt to get going x


----------



## Kitty71

Glad your appointment went well Jo. 

Were you doing slimming world before? I've just started back on it today. A stone shouldn't take you long so you'll be able to cycle again very soon. Good news that they will up your stimms this time. The first cycle often seems like trial and error but they have more info to work with the second time.

I'm doing Antagonist this time and I'll be on 450iu from the start this time which I hope will get everything moving a bit quicker.

Good luck,

Kitty xx


----------



## Shellebell

binkyboo said:


> Well AF has arrived, I never thought I would be so happy!! I will now start on the supreceur on Sunday 23rd Jan. Oooh I hate needles!! Can somebody tell me how you do the tickers please and put the info about yourself in the post? Ta x


Hiya hun
Take a look at this thread in the intoductions board. It gives you loas of info and helpful tips on how things work on the website 
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=190482.0


----------



## sammy75

hope the wait comes off quickly jo so you can get moving again,
hope evryone else appt went well today also,
hi to everyone else,

can someone tell me when do i have to pay for treatment because i thought that i have to pay for the initial consultation and **** fee plus we may need icsi so i don't think this is covered under the egg sharing costs any info would be great.


----------



## josiejo

When we done a paid cycle, we paid just before egg collection. You will get an invoice sent out to you, not sure what happens if things change after you have paid.

Jo, sounds like your appointment went well. I am sure you will lose the weight in no time, it was a little cruel weighing you right after the festive season, everyone puts on a few kg at this time of year.

1st night of menopur was eventful lol first of all, as I done my 1st bottle, the suction caused the needle to squirt the medication all over me. Next attempt I cut my finger on the water bottle, after 5mins of swearing at them my DH took over. Its going to be a long couple of weeks doing them but all worth it.


----------



## RachelC27

Hi girls,
Glad ur apt went well jo, i agree tho is a bit mean 2 weigh u now mind!
Hope everyone is well, im after a bit of advice, does anyone know if its ok 4 me 2 use the cyclogest pessaries via the 'bum route' been using them the other way since et but things getting bit sore now! 
Put 1 in this morning, hadnt been in bed 2 mins when i had 2 run 2 toilet 2 be sick, force of the vomitting made it fly straight out! Was funny once id recovered! Im sure iv read sumwhere its absorbed equally effective either way? Xx


----------



## jo1985

rachel you can use both ways back door ment to be easier . Thanks girls i thought bit cruel to got on scales and went o christmas not be kind to me lol anyway just hope that once lost it things will get going quickly . Hi to all and hope ok x


----------



## Diddy16

Sammy75-I had my failed IVF cycle in October and AF arrived 22nd Nov. I only received my bill for tx at the end of November and EC was 8th/ET 10th. I obviously paid for all my drugs up front but am still waiting for the bill for assisted hatching.

Rachel-I only used front door once and back door right through 2ww. Both ways are fine.

Good luck to all about to start tx or those with appt coming up. I will be peeking in and checking up on you and may even have a cycle buddie or two. We have our appointment at CRMW on Thurs and getting a bit nervous. Let's hope they can perform miracles!

xxxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Jo - glad your appt went well, hopefully it won't take you long to lose the weight, are you still on the tablets ?
Josiejo - that sounds stressful! I remember having a nightmare with the menopur on the first stimms last cycle but so far so good on this one 
Julespenfold - did you have your FU?
Rachel - hope your enjoying your pregnancy, your post did make me giggle sorry
Hope everyone else is doing ok x


----------



## bloobloo

Jo - thats so mean!  I hope they dont weigh me!

Thanks for the injections tips girls.

Josiejo - that happened to me, how much menopur are you on?  I'm doing 150, I'm really nervous about my scan tomorrow It doesn't feel like theres much going on, is that normal?

Hi to everyone else!


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Bloobloo good luck with scan 2moro, sorry I missed you. I'm on 450 menopur because I have low AMH. I think it's normal not to feel what's going on. Fingers crossed


----------



## jo1985

bloo they weighed me which was shocke never did on first icsi go but did and gota loose weight good luck for scan tom.  mrs t - am on tablets still but had not really taken over christmas cuz didnt want any accidents in family houses plus to much food on offer but i only put 3lbs on so not to bad back to bein strick now x


----------



## bloobloo

Thanks Mrs T.  My AMH is 13 which they said is good, I suppose I want to feel lots of follies growing.

x


----------



## jo1985

my amh is 46 wow high compared to you


----------



## kara76

bloo good luck with your scan

jo glad your appoitment went well apart from the weighing, its good in a way as ivf is proven to be more successful with a bmi under 30 so see it as a postive step

hiya everyone?

pix pix hows you and you queenie


----------



## Daizymay

Hi all - just a quickie.
Goodluck tmrw BlooBloo. Like Mrs T said - it's pretty normal not to feel anything. I started on 150menopur and got 1follie (think they always start yu low as they don't know how you'll respond and don't want you to over respond). I went up to 225 on cycle two (1follie) and to 450 cycle three (4follies). Like Mrs T I've got low AMH (3.5)-which by my understanding is a pretty pants - but I battle on!  What time you in...I'm in first thing...providing AF arrives tonight...what's the chances of that! Don't be nervous of the scan - it's exciting to get the opportunity to see inside for a change.
Daizymay


----------



## PixTrix

Hi Kara, I'm ok thanks. Very glad to have only 2 pills left to take and hoping my boobs don't burst before then lol I refuse to ever take the pill again. It has turned me into a freak my mood got so bad yest that I told DP to leave lol its ok though we are all loved up again now and have had a good laugh at the looney me. Hope you and darling are Tyler are well. We really must arrange that get together in Carmarthen. With Tyler being so mobile now before going into town we could meet in crazy kids if you fancy it. I took my friends son there today and it was quite quiet in the morning.


----------



## josiejo

Bloobloo, I am on 450 of Menopur this time, last time I was on it I was on 225. DH done the mixing of it for me last night as was was in a foul mood. I am only on day 2 and don't feel anything going on either. Good luck with your scan.

Pix, my appointment is at 11.30 on Monday. Fingers crossed your af comes on time, nearly there with your pill.


----------



## marieclare

Hi girls, lots of luck wherever you are with tx xxx

Jo good luck losing the last few pounds bet it won't take you long. Pix I so know what you mean about the pill its absolutely awful and I hated every day of it, well done for keeping going and not long to go now xx

Best wishes to all


----------



## Kitty71

Pix I'm counting my pills down too. 3 more to go thank goodness and the bleeding is finally easing up.

My amh is 19.4 but I had a really slow first week last tx on 300iu so they put me up to 450iu. I'm doing Gonal F this time and 450iu from the start. 

Diddy good luck for tomorrow    

Good luck for today Bloo    

k xx


----------



## bloobloo

Hi Girls,

My appointment was ok.  I have 12 follicles,  one is the right size for this stage the others are a little smaller.  So I'm doubling my menopur to 300 for 2 nights, and am going back friday for another scan.

Daizymay - I was in at 11.30, really busy there.


----------



## Daizymay

bloobloo - 12 follies - nice one!!
I had to cancel baseline scan as AF hasn't arrived - doesn't feel like it's gonna either. I wait with baited breath!
Daizymay


----------



## sammy75

well done on the follies bloo,
sorry daizy that af is playing up for you but i'm sure the witch will be here soon so you can get on with stimming,
hi to everyone else, hope your all doing ok.

as for me i was really hoping that jodie would ring this week so i can get on with dr coz i'll be cd21 on the 10th jan and i thought you could only start dr injections on cd21 so if no phonecall by the end of the week it looks like i'll have to start in feb, i don't know how much longer i can be patient for seeing as my first consultation was jan 6th last year, i never thought that it would take this long considering people at crmw are going for appt and having their treatment within 4mths. so i'm     so hard that my recipient will be ready soon and nothing else delays any further, really sorry for the out pour today i just really needed to get it off my chest as i think i'm getting on dh nerves a bit bless him he's been so supportive and not once complained about me complaining he just says it takes time but it will happen don't worry but easier said than done.


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Bloobloo - you're appt went more than ok! I would be screaming with delight if I had 12 follies on the first scan! With my low AMH every follie is a celebration, lol. 

Daizymay - AF never comes on time when you're waiting for her, typical eh

Sammy - hope you hear something soon, waiting is the pits !

Pix - oh dear, glad you and DH have made up. 

Kitty - not long now

JosieJo - hope your jabs have been going more smoothly

Hope everyone else is doing ok

Hi Marieclaire, hope you are enjoying your pregnancy. 

Mrs T x


----------



## jo1985

bloo bloo well done on follies and good luck to everyone else x


----------



## Kitty71

Well done on the follies Bloo!!

Sammy sorry you are still waiting I hope things happen for you soon   

  come on witch for Daizy   

2 horrible pills left for me now, I even had a dream I was counting dozens of them last night   

Have a good day everyone,

Kitty xxx


----------



## marieclare

Hiya Mrs T, having a few issues but won't go into it here. Good luck for tx    

Sammy I just wanted to say I waited a long time too, for egg sharing and if I were you I would ring Jodie rather than wait for a call. I know you don't want to seem like a nuisance but the best bit of advice I can give is keep ontop of it. 
My first appointment was in the June 08 and I didn't start til about 12months later. Even when I got the call to say the recipient was ready, it took another few months to get going because ECs were booked up so far in advance, and we both had to go on the pill first to synchronise. 
I don't want to worry you or make you any more anxious, and clinic might be a lot less busy now they seem to have got their backlog down, so hopefully you will get in lots sooner. But it might be worth checking in and keep them thinking of you. 

Good luck xxx


----------



## Shellebell

new home this way
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=253348.0


----------



## kate1927

Hi everyone happy new year to you all  Im wishing you all happy positive energy and hoping this year will be the year  x

Well I am finally starting to feel more like i am actually here on this planet, to be honest i was not expecting to feel like i had been knocked sideways literally, what a journey now i understand when people say it is a rollercoster they aint lying lol. Its really weird i could talk to my family and friends but i found it so difficult to log on here and talk about it i just burst into tears everytime i tried to come on here. But im taking it as a positive that im on here so im pleased lol 
Im going to ring them tommrow and see whats next and when the next cycle is going to start im really scared but unless you try your never gonna know so i ll keep you posted x


----------



## Bloobird81

Hiya everyone. Hope your all doing ok  iv just spent the entire morning reading up on you all! Its so busy on here!! I'm on my phone too so its hard to keep track of everyone! Anyway, happy new year to u all . I'm recovering from my lap at mo. Not very nice. I had it on wednesday and I'm still in a lot of pain. My fridge is packed with injections so as soon as AF arrives ill be starting. 2 years of waiting I'm so happy . My baseline has been provisionally booked for 24 jan. Antagonist short protocol. Ifv/icsi split. Can I please be added to the list. 
I'm going to have another read of you all now to catch up. Oh any tips for laparoscopy relief??  so sore xxxx


----------



## PixTrix

Hi Bloobird if you scroll up you will find the link to the new thread for cycling, then you'll have even more to catch up on!

Sorry you are sore after your lap it does take a while to settle down. Make sure you take your pain killers regular to keep the pain at bay instead of waiting to be in pain. Are you still getting wind pain? Did they give you a sheet with exercises on? Peppermint cordial is very good too.

Good luck for the arrival of AF and getting started.


----------

